# Gilgit Baltistan-Culture Thread



## WAJsal

I think this was a brilliant idea shared by @Talwar e Pakistan , and @saiyan0321 . I will look to merge all threads under this one and keep updating it, thanks all...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Inside View Of A Pamiri House*






The Pamiri house is a single large room, with compartments and elevated portions used for different purposes and occasions. The exquisitely and colorfully decorated house, with carpeted walls, are a delight for the eyes. Elements of faith have been embedded in the architecture, structure, of the house; the five pillars denote the Panjutan (five members of the prophet’s (PBUH) family. There are many similarities in the houses built in different parts of the Giglit-Baltistan and Chitral regions, and the ones in Badakhshan region of Tajikistan, shown in the photographs below. A very prominent feature of the Pamiri houses is the central roof-opening, used for ventilation and letting the light in.






The entrance/exit




The sitting area




Different compartments inside the house





Different utensils and photographs depicting the region’s history at display







Handicrafts




A man dressed in the traditional winter Pamiri attire





Exterior view of the house that is also being used a museum

Inside views of a Pamiri House | PAMIR TIMES | Voices of the Mountain Communities
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


This is what almost all houses in Gilgit look like, the roof is exactly the same. Go in Hunza, Ghizer, this is just so refreshing to see, so homely for me. The designing on the walls is usually the same and they have a hole in the roof, as they install a, 'chula', or you can say a heater. Good to see, thought i'd share.
@Mr.Meap ,@Slav Defence ,@HRK ,@unleashed ,@PARIKRAMA ,@Levina ,@krash ,@Color_Less_Sky ,@Ammara Chaudhry ,@Zibago ,@Daneshmand ,@Gufi ,@Shah01 ,@The Eagle ,@anant_s ......

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
5 | Like Like:
33


----------



## The Eagle

@WAJsal a rare beauty to see... nice share.... would love to visit once had a chance... a beauty rich with culture indeed....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shah01

Amazing stuff. Don't even want to imagine how much work would've gone into building that...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

The Eagle said:


> @WAJsal a rare beauty to see... nice share.... would love to visit once had a chance... a beauty rich with culture indeed....





Shah01 said:


> Amazing stuff. Don't even want to imagine how much work would've gone into building that...


It has it's own history, you will see it everywhere, be it Gilgit city, Hunza or as far away as Ghizer, Phundar, etc, etc. It's just a beautiful culture and custom, the clothing and jewelry too. Even in modern houses, the roofs are the same. People design all sorts of great textures on the wooden walls. I do have some images, but i am doing crazy things(posing with an old rifle my uncle owns, lol). I would have posted it, if had a better image. lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kambojaric

Beautiful architecture. Hope to see one of these houses with my own eyes one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

It's beautiful.. Vibrant colors.. Awesome share @WAJsal

The designs in wall and work all over is really photogenic...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

WAJsal said:


> It has it's own history, you will see it everywhere, be it Gilgit city, Hunza or as far away as Ghizer, Phundar, etc, etc. It's just a beautiful culture and custom, the clothing and jewelry too. Even in modern houses, the roofs are the same. People design all sorts of great textures on the wooden walls. I do have some images, but i am doing crazy things(posing with an old rifle my uncle owns, lol). I would have posted it, if had a better image. lol.



unedited is always better to share..... .... I found bit of same culture & interior once i was in Kaghan and on route to further area.... a long time ago but still like a memory to remember....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Looks great but i guess a heavy dose of housekeeping is required to keep the houses neat and clean.

Reminds me of my days in Sopore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

WAJsal said:


> Inside views of a Pamiri House | PAMIR TIMES | Voices of the Mountain Communities



this pic is portraying so beautifully the inside of the house specially the roof .... btw these wall carpets are handcrafted (if I am not mistaken) ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

HRK said:


> this pic is portraying so beautifully the inside of the house specially the roof .... btw these wall carpets are handcrafted (if I am not mistaken) ....


Yes they are, some make a honest living out of it, though it is done by people themselves, they build everything themselves. We have a better designed roof, walls and pillars; i am making a crazy pose, if i had a better image would have posted it. And i am wearing an Almond necklace, not kidding. 


The Eagle said:


> unedited is always better to share..... .... I found bit of same culture & interior once i was in Kaghan and on route to further area.... a long time ago but still like a memory to remember....


You might even see it in Chitral, fascinating isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

So colorful and amazingly beautiful. Look at the architect. Awesome!


----------



## Moon

WAJsal said:


> The Pamiri house is a single large room, with compartments and elevated portions used for different purposes and occasions. The exquisitely and colorfully decorated house, with carpeted walls, are a delight for the eyes. Elements of faith have been embedded in the architecture, structure, of the house; the five pillars denote the Panjutan (five members of the prophet’s (PBUH) family. There are many similarities in the houses built in different parts of the Giglit-Baltistan and Chitral regions, and the ones in Badakhshan region of Tajikistan, shown in the photographs below. A very prominent feature of the Pamiri houses is the central roof-opening, used for ventilation and letting the light in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entrance/exit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sitting area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different compartments inside the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different utensils and photographs depicting the region’s history at display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handicrafts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man dressed in the traditional winter Pamiri attire
> 
> 
> Exterior view of the house that is also being used a museum
> 
> Inside views of a Pamiri House | PAMIR TIMES | Voices of the Mountain Communities
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> This is what almost all houses in Gilgit look like, the roof is exactly the same. Go in Hunza, Ghizer, this is just so refreshing to see, so homely for me. The designing on the walls is usually the same and they have a hole in the roof, as they install a, 'chula', or you can say a heater. Good to see, thought i'd share.
> @Mr.Meap ,@Slav Defence ,@HRK ,@unleashed ,@PARIKRAMA ,@Levina ,@krash ,@Color_Less_Sky ,@Ammara Chaudhry ,@Zibago ,@Daneshmand ,@Gufi ,@Shah01 ,@The Eagle ,@anant_s ......


Beautiful .
However, there are variants of these houses too, I've seen such structures with various rooms, instead of the single room, as shown above. 
Plus imagine a modern interior twist to these houses



.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

WAJsal said:


> You might even see it in Chitral, fascinating isn't it?



Yes and i think the beauty of such interiors not just represent the culture but the dedication of profession and love for the culture as well. It is also noticed that those people are not very wealthy or living a corporate life but still they are rich with cultural beauty and those attractive interiors which are not bound to money always.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..........
One of the most important repositories of the culture of the Pamirs is the traditional Pamiri house, locally known as 'Chid'. It embodies elements of ancient Aryan philosophy - including Zoroastrianism - many of which have since been assimilated into Pamiri Ismaili tradition. What to the untrained eye looks like a very basic - even primitive - structure, is, for the people who live in it, rich in religious and philosophical meaning. The symbolism of specific structural features of the Pamiri house goes back over two and a half thousand years.

The house itself is the symbol of the universe and also the place of private prayer and worship for Pamiri Ismailis - the Ismailis have as yet no mosques in Gorno-Badakhshan. The layout of the house is as described below, although some houses have a mirror-image of what is described.

The Pamiri house is normally built of stones and plaster, with a flat roof on which hay, apricots, mulberries or dung for fuel can be dried.








_House in Andarob (Ishkashim district). The skylight can be seen on the roof._ 


Inside, most houses comprise a small internal lobby - frequently used for sleeping or eating in the summer months - and a large square room, entered through a door in the lobby. Beyond this door is the main room, entered through a small corridor (with space to the left and right for washing and storage); the corridor leads into an open area comprising the following standard elements:

*a)* Three living areas ('Sang', or 'Sandj'), symbolising the three kingdoms of nature: animal, mineral and vegetable: the floor ('Chalak'), normally of earth, where the fire (or more frequently today, a cast-iron oven) burns, corresponds to the inanimate world; the first raised dais ('Loshnukh') corresponds to the vegetative soul; and the third floor level ('Barnekh') to the cognitive soul.

*b)* Five supporting pillars, symbolising the five members of Ali's family: Mohamed, his son-in-law Ali, Mohamed's daughter Bibi Fatima (Ali's wife), and their sons Hassan and Hussein - it has been suggested that in Zoroastrian symbolism the pillars may have corresponded to the major gods/goddesses ('Yazata' or 'Eyzads'): Surush, Mehr, Anahita, Zamyod and Ozar. The number five also reflects the five principles of Islam. 

1. The pillar symbolising the prophet Mohamed ('Khasitan-Shokhsutun'), to the left of the entrance, was traditionally made of juniper - a sacred tree and symbol of purity, the smoke of which has healing and disinfectant properties; today, there are no longer enough junipers of adequate size for making this pillar in newly constructed houses. The child's cradle will normally be put close to this pillar. 








_'Ali' pillar in the museum in Langar in the Wakhan, showing Zoroastrian sun symbols_


2. The pillar symbolising Ali ('Vouznek-sitan') is situated diagonally left from the entrance. In Zoroastrian tradition, this pillar corresponded to the angel of love ('Mehr'). At weddings, the bridal couple will be seated at this pillar, in the hope of being blessed with good fortune and happiness ('Barakat'). Tradition requires that - in addition to her own father and father-in-law - the bride must have a third father, the person who, at this pillar, ritually uncovers her face from seven veils during the wedding ceremony.

3. Diagonally right from the entrance is the pillar symbolising Bibi Fatima ('Kitsor-sitan'). It is the place of honour for the bride at the engagement ceremony and her engagement dress corresponds to the traditional perception of Fatima (and the goddess Anahita): red dress, bracelets, rings, ear-rings. In Zoroastrian tradition, this column corresponded to the angel who guarded the fire. The stove or family fire is closest to this pillar and it serves also for fire-related rituals.








_Interior of a Pamiri house in Roshtkala: in the foreground the 'Fatima' pillar, then - background clockwise - the pillars symbolising 'Ali', 'Mohamed' and 'Hussein'_


4/5. The fourth (Hassan) and fifth (Hussein) pillars are joined to show the closeness of the relationship between Hassan and Hussein. The crossbar is carved with Zoroastrian symbols, frequently including a central depiction of the sun, and is sometimes decorated with the horns of a Marco Polo sheep (_Ovis poli_). 








_'Hassan' and 'Hussein' pillars in the museum in Langar (Ishkashim district)_








_'Hassan' and 'Hussein' pillars in the Sufi Muboraki Vokhoni museum in Yamg (Ishkashim district) _


The 'Hassan' pillar ('Poiga-sitan') is the place of family and private prayer and is considered the place of honour for the religious leader ('Khalifa') or a chief guest. The chief guest will normally leave a small symbolic space next to him/her against the pillar showing that it is reserved for the Khalifa. In Zoroastrian tradition, this pillar may have personified 'Zamyod'.

Mourning ceremonies - with a ritual lamp or candle lit for three days - are carried out close to the 'Hussein' pillar ('Barnekh-sitan'). In Zoroastrian tradition this pillar could have been associated with 'Ozar'.

*c)* Two main transversal supporting beams - one across the 'Mohamed' and 'Ali' pillars, one across the 'Fatima' and 'Hassan/Hussein' pillars. For Pamiri Ismailis, the first symbolises universal reason ('Akli kul'), and the second the universal soul ('Nafsi kul'). In Zoroastrianism, the two beams corresponded to the material and spiritual worlds.

*d)* Several groups of beams. The total number varies according to the size of the house and local interpretation of Pamiri tradition. There are several different theories concerning their number. For some the total must be the number of Ismaili Imams (49), for others they are equal to the number of Ali's Army, when they were killed in Dashti Karbalo (72). In most cases, there are thirteen intermediary beams: six - over the fireplace - representing Adam, Noah, Abraham, Moses, Jesus and Mohamed, the six prophets revered in Islam (in Zoroastrianism the number six could relate to East, West, North, South, Upper, Lower); and seven representing the first seven Imams. In Zoroastrianism the number seven relates to the main heavenly bodies (Sun, Moon, Saturn, Jupiter, Mars, Venus and Mercury) and the seven principal Amesha Spentas or 'Holy Immortals'). The Ismailis are 'sevener' Muslims: for them Ismail was the seventh Imam.

Other beams on the ceiling may include groups of eighteen or seventeen beams corresponding to elements of Ismaili cosmogony. 

*e)* A raised platform (approx. 50cm) around the inside walls of the house. Underneath the platform is a storage area, but - prior to the widespread introduction of metal stoves, which now stand in the open floor area - it would have incorporated the family hearth, as in the photo below.








_Fireplace in the Sufi Muboraki Vokhoni museum in Yamg (Ishkashim district)_


*f)* A skylight, the design of which incorporates four concentric square box-type layers known as 'chorkhona' ('four houses') representing, respectively, the four Zoroastrian elements earth, water, air and fire, the latter being the highest, touched first by the sun's rays.








_Skylight in the Sufi Muboraki Vokhoni museum in Yamg (Ishkashim district)_







_Skylight in an old Pamiri house in Roshorv (Bartang Valley)_

_Skylight in the museum at Langar (Ishkashim district)_


Other decorative elements in a Pamiri house - in addition to the carved Zoroastrian symbols - frequently include a combination of red and white, symbolising respectively (in both Zoroastrianism and local Ismaili belief): 

*· *Red: the sun, blood - the source and essence of life - and fire and flame - the first thing created by God;

*·* White: light, milk - the source of human well-being.

At the Persian New Year ('Navrouz'), a willow wreath (in the form of a circle containing a cross) is dipped in flour and used to draw figures and designs on the walls and columns of the main room. Stripped willow twigs are bound together (to resemble a vegetable stalk) and placed between the beams as a token of abundant crops in the new year. 

For the people of the Pamirs, willow is the symbol of new life, because in spring it is the first tree that "wakes up" after a long sleep. It plays a role in wedding ceremonies, when a willow twig is used to lift the bride's veil and when an arrow made of willow is shot through the skylight. In old times when a husband wanted to divorce his wife, he took a stick of willow and broke it above her head.

At burials, a willow stick is used to measure the length of the body and determine the size of the grave to be dug. 

....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WAJsal

*The energy-efficient multipurpose design of traditional houses in Gilgit-Baltistan*







The mountainous region of Gilgit Baltistan is incredibly rich in diverse cultural heritage. This cultural heritage of the region manifests itself in its traditions, music, handicrafts, architecture, and the famous free style polo of the region. Because of diverse ethnic backgrounds there is cultural diversity among different region but over all the cultural heritage of Gilgit Baltistan is unique, natural and simple. The traditional house (ha, door, khoun or go’at) is a very important symbol of this cultural heritage. For some one with an untrained eye, the traditional house is just a very basic structure. On the other hand if someone critically analyzes the design keeping in view the climatic conditions, local traditions and limited recourses in past, this simple structure is reflection of thousands years of wisdom.

*Traditional House of Gojal, Hunza, Nager, Gilgit and Ghizer*

The history of Traditional Home( Khoun, Ha, Go’at, Door) is believed to be around two thousand years old .

According to history the traditional house was designed around 2000 years back in the era of Legendary Aryan king Jamshid. In order to protect his people from extreme cold conditions architects of king Jamshid designed a simple, earthquake proof, multipurpose self-contained and self-sustained house. Even after thousands of years this design is still functional and very useful. Similar houses are still found in the pamir region and parts of Tajikistan and Badakhshan and other parts of central Asia. No modern architecture design can replace the traditional home of Gilgit Baltistan to full fill the local needs and traditions. There are slight differences in the design in different regions but the basic concept and structure is same.

*The Walls and outside*





The out side is very simple. The walls of old house are built with stone and mud. The walls are very wide and thick as compared to the modern houses. The wide walls provide good insulation both against hot and cold. Usually there is a small courtyard outside the house. A veranda covers the front side of the house. In old houses there are no windows on the outer wall, instead there is a beautifully designed square skylight called (sagam, som,sum, komal, eyechan)in different regional langauges . This opening acts as a window for light and air, and exhaust for the smoke. Because the opening lies horizontally and there is layer of warm air below the opening, cold air hardly reaches inside the house. The warm air from inside pushes the cold air up and out. This design is very much according to the rules of physics, as we know warm air is lighter and tends to move upwards. This design is extremely energy efficient.

In some old traditional houses once you enter the main door there is a small lobby, used for sitting, eating or sleeping in summer. This small lobby is called Dahlanz. From dahlanz a door leads to the main room.

*Entrance* 





The main entrance door has a symbolic importance. The house itself is the symbol of universe. A door is the entry to the house as well exit from the house. The door separates two distinct areas, inside the door there is safety, security and blessing. Out side the door there is open world, opportunities, dangers and risks. When a new member of the family (a bride or a new baby) enters the door he/she is welcomed with prayers for good luck, good health and blessings. Similarly when a family member goes on a journey or goes out to start something new he /she goes out through the door with the prayers of his parents for his safety and success. In the ancient houses the traditional lock ( Naghli, Sarikuch, chayeish) was made of a wooden bar, which could lock the door both from inside and out side.

The doors of traditional houses are relatively shorter to preserve heat*. *Woodcarving is found on the doors of the old houses.

*

*


*Pillars*
The structure of traditional house basically stands on four main wooden pillars plus one to three additional small pillars. These pillars are made of juniper, apricot, walnut or other locally available wood. These pillars are often covered by geometric patterned woodcarvings. The traditional geometric designs on these pillars are inherited over centuries. Because of its unique wooden frame the house is earthquake resistant. If even the walls were peeled outward during an earth quack the frame would remain standing, protecting the main structure.

*Roof*





The roof is made of several groups of wooden beams of different sizes. Each group has their specific sizes and specific names and number. The two longest beams (laid over the two main pillars on each side are called sanjeer in some areas. Three to four thick but short beams ( patari)are laid diagonally on the main long beams. The skylight or the open space in center of the roof is designed with four square layers of small beams laid one above other. The squares are diagonally placed and the size of squares gradually decreases as it rises up towards the final opening. The opening is located exactly above the fireplace. Because of this shape of the roof snow does not stay longer on the rooftop and there is less chances of leakage during rainy season.

*Floor*





Every single area inside the main room has a specific name. If you name a specific part of the house, a local will know exactly what are you referring to. There are slight variations in the design in different regions but overall it is more or less similar.

The floor is divided into different parts, There are raised platforms of different heights. Every platform has different purpose and use. The first part immediately after entrance is the (Haqai, yourch, shom ). It is used for keeping shoes and preparing fire wood and dancing during traditional ceremonies like weddings. In most of incient houses, a wood beam, called, sanj separate the working area from the sitting area. The next is the sitting area. In the center there is fire place ( dildang, Daang, sagam ) . Fireplace is used for cooking and keeping the room warm. Sitting area on right side is called band. The sittiing area is a square area around the fire place. The Males members sit on the right side. Sitting arrangement is in specific order. The guest, elderly or religious leaders people get the priority to sit. These most respected people sits fist than the young one sit and than the children sit. Female sit on the left. Similar hierarchy rule is also followed on the female side of the sitting area. Two elevated platforms on right and left (Sheeti, mun, nukh ,raj thali) were used for relaxing or sleeping during winter. There is narrow platform for with wooden cabinets for pots and pans. Two half height walls or wooden cabinets separates the right and left elevated platform. These walls are called Chardagez or Mandal . The floor is usually made of wood or mud. Floors are covered with thick locally made carpets. Concrete floor does not suite the climatic conditions and local life style. It cannot maintain the warm temperature and can cause joint pain in cold climate.

*Storage room (Ulha, Gonj ,Gonji , Ghanz )*

A smaller store room is usually attached to the main traditional home. The basic structure as more or less same like the main room but it is usually less sophisticated. The main purpose of this is to store grain, fruits and other food items, but during wedding and other ceremonies it was used for sitting and cooking also. This room also has four pillars and the structure of the roof is similar to the main room. There is area for fireplace in the center.

The main room and storage room are the basic requirements of the traditional home. Additional rooms are added according to the requirement and socioeconomic conditions.
*Traditional houses in Baltistan*

The old houses in various mountainous regions of Baltistan are designed according to local requirements and traditions.. There is Tibetan and Kashmiri influence in the architecture of this region. Old houses in mountainous villages of Baltistan are built in two levels. The lower level is for storage or animal pen. The living area is built in the upper level comprises of large kitchen, bed room, living room etc. The numbers of rooms depends on various factors, like socioeconomic factor, number of family members etc. Wood, stone and mud are used to build these houses. Large wood columns and beams are used to make the house earthquake proof. Kashmiri style wood carving is found in these old traditional houses.

In summary the design of traditional houses is very efficient and multipurpose to fulfill the traditional and climatic requirements of the area. This tradition has been passed to us over centuries. Now it is the duty of this generation not completely abandon this tradition. These designs can be innovated and updated according to need of modern time.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
18


----------



## WAJsal

I thought this deserved a thread of it's own, @unleashed ,@Arsalan ,@Slav Defence ,@Levina ,@Joe Shearer ,@anant_s ,@Taygibay ,@Horus ,@waz ,@Irfan Baloch ,@PARIKRAMA ,@Moonlight ,@The Eagle ....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## RPK

@WAJsal 

Chettinad Home

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anant_s

One thing i like most about such architecture is use of an open courtyard. This open space is a source of not only daylight but ventilation as well, that cuts down on electricity cost . 
The open space and vertical column geometry of courtyard provides a drought for hot air to rise, which allows cooler air to come in and thereby keeping the house cool.






That is a smart bit of engineering!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Necessity is mother of invention............ Those people were really advance engineers of those times as per their need, resources available and atmosphere though the beauty got the eyes always.. Still we can see, as the few of that Generations are living, they have valued saying within the youth of those areas. Highly rich culture indeed. Beautiful artwork as well as the engineering w.r.t ventilation, light and weather resistant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

WAJsal said:


> I thought this deserved a thread of it's own, @unleashed ,@Arsalan ,@Slav Defence ,@Levina ,@Joe Shearer ,@anant_s ,@Taygibay ,@Horus ,@waz ,@Irfan Baloch ,@PARIKRAMA ,@Moonlight ,@The Eagle ....


in the west there are similar concepts with contemporary designs that are environment friendly which try to use renewable energy and try to conserve heat etc. the tried and tested designs from the ages still have their use.

having higher ceilings and small light and air inlets (roshan daans) of the old time were meant to ventilate heat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Gilgit Baltistan people are educated and make the best of indigenous material available, self sustaining and of minimum cost. The literacy rate in GB is about 90%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sipahi

What about timber maintenance Sir ?? how they maintain this ??

@WAJsal


----------



## WAJsal

RPK said:


> @WAJsal
> 
> Chettinad Home


Good images. Actually this is part of Pamiri culture. Something indigenous and totally different.
https://defence.pk/threads/inside-views-of-a-pamiri-house.421745/



anant_s said:


> That is a smart bit of engineering!


Posted in Pamiri house thread too, beautiful culture really.



anant_s said:


> an open courtyard.


Same here. Big fan.


Sipahi said:


> What about timber maintenance Sir ?? how they maintain this ??
> 
> @WAJsal


High quality wood is used, needs maintenance like keeping it clean and a soft paint is also done on it. It last a long time, Baltit fort has the same old wood in some places, if not the most. View this thread.
https://defence.pk/threads/inside-views-of-a-pamiri-house.421745/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## war&peace

The last picture in OP showing the floor has some similarities with North African barbar culture (Algeria, Morocco, Tunis)











In the day people can use it as drawing room and in the night it used as a bed room for guests

It is amazing that more than 5 different languages are spoken in GB
@WAJsal Do you people cover the central skylight in winter or during the rains?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

@WAJsal thanks for the tag and wish I could give it a positive rating. Very interesting thread. 

But I wonder if the weather/climate plays any role? Can these houses help to pervent heat if build in cities like Karachi, Multan, and Lahore?


----------



## WAJsal

war&peace said:


> It is amazing that more than 5 different languages are spoken in GB


More than 5. local languages are Burushaski, Shina, Khowar, Waki, Balti, Urdu is also spoken, along with English, Pasto and etc, etc. Local languages have different branches, more than 1. I can speak, Shina and Khowar, somewhat understand Burushaski...


war&peace said:


> @WAJsal Do you people cover the central skylight in winter or during the rains?


Yes. In winters it acts as a discharge for the smoke from the fire. A long pipe is attached to a fireplace and all the smoke goes out of it. 


Moonlight said:


> But I wonder if the weather/climate plays any role? Can these houses help to pervent heat if build in cities like Karachi, Multan, and Lahore?


Could do, but the space required kills the idea. Houses are usually quite decent in northern areas. Can't imagine, aparments or regular houses with such designs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

WAJsal said:


> *The energy-efficient multipurpose design of traditional houses in Gilgit-Baltistan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mountainous region of Gilgit Baltistan is incredibly rich in diverse cultural heritage. This cultural heritage of the region manifests itself in its traditions, music, handicrafts, architecture, and the famous free style polo of the region. Because of diverse ethnic backgrounds there is cultural diversity among different region but over all the cultural heritage of Gilgit Baltistan is unique, natural and simple. The traditional house (ha, door, khoun or go’at) is a very important symbol of this cultural heritage. For some one with an untrained eye, the traditional house is just a very basic structure. On the other hand if someone critically analyzes the design keeping in view the climatic conditions, local traditions and limited recourses in past, this simple structure is reflection of thousands years of wisdom.
> 
> *Traditional House of Gojal, Hunza, Nager, Gilgit and Ghizer*
> 
> The history of Traditional Home( Khoun, Ha, Go’at, Door) is believed to be around two thousand years old .
> 
> According to history the traditional house was designed around 2000 years back in the era of Legendary Aryan king Jamshid. In order to protect his people from extreme cold conditions architects of king Jamshid designed a simple, earthquake proof, multipurpose self-contained and self-sustained house. Even after thousands of years this design is still functional and very useful. Similar houses are still found in the pamir region and parts of Tajikistan and Badakhshan and other parts of central Asia. No modern architecture design can replace the traditional home of Gilgit Baltistan to full fill the local needs and traditions. There are slight differences in the design in different regions but the basic concept and structure is same.
> 
> *The Walls and outside*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The out side is very simple. The walls of old house are built with stone and mud. The walls are very wide and thick as compared to the modern houses. The wide walls provide good insulation both against hot and cold. Usually there is a small courtyard outside the house. A veranda covers the front side of the house. In old houses there are no windows on the outer wall, instead there is a beautifully designed square skylight called (sagam, som,sum, komal, eyechan)in different regional langauges . This opening acts as a window for light and air, and exhaust for the smoke. Because the opening lies horizontally and there is layer of warm air below the opening, cold air hardly reaches inside the house. The warm air from inside pushes the cold air up and out. This design is very much according to the rules of physics, as we know warm air is lighter and tends to move upwards. This design is extremely energy efficient.
> 
> In some old traditional houses once you enter the main door there is a small lobby, used for sitting, eating or sleeping in summer. This small lobby is called Dahlanz. From dahlanz a door leads to the main room.
> 
> *Entrance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main entrance door has a symbolic importance. The house itself is the symbol of universe. A door is the entry to the house as well exit from the house. The door separates two distinct areas, inside the door there is safety, security and blessing. Out side the door there is open world, opportunities, dangers and risks. When a new member of the family (a bride or a new baby) enters the door he/she is welcomed with prayers for good luck, good health and blessings. Similarly when a family member goes on a journey or goes out to start something new he /she goes out through the door with the prayers of his parents for his safety and success. In the ancient houses the traditional lock ( Naghli, Sarikuch, chayeish) was made of a wooden bar, which could lock the door both from inside and out side.
> 
> The doors of traditional houses are relatively shorter to preserve heat*. *Woodcarving is found on the doors of the old houses.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *Pillars*
> The structure of traditional house basically stands on four main wooden pillars plus one to three additional small pillars. These pillars are made of juniper, apricot, walnut or other locally available wood. These pillars are often covered by geometric patterned woodcarvings. The traditional geometric designs on these pillars are inherited over centuries. Because of its unique wooden frame the house is earthquake resistant. If even the walls were peeled outward during an earth quack the frame would remain standing, protecting the main structure.
> 
> *Roof*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The roof is made of several groups of wooden beams of different sizes. Each group has their specific sizes and specific names and number. The two longest beams (laid over the two main pillars on each side are called sanjeer in some areas. Three to four thick but short beams ( patari)are laid diagonally on the main long beams. The skylight or the open space in center of the roof is designed with four square layers of small beams laid one above other. The squares are diagonally placed and the size of squares gradually decreases as it rises up towards the final opening. The opening is located exactly above the fireplace. Because of this shape of the roof snow does not stay longer on the rooftop and there is less chances of leakage during rainy season.
> 
> *Floor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single area inside the main room has a specific name. If you name a specific part of the house, a local will know exactly what are you referring to. There are slight variations in the design in different regions but overall it is more or less similar.
> 
> The floor is divided into different parts, There are raised platforms of different heights. Every platform has different purpose and use. The first part immediately after entrance is the (Haqai, yourch, shom ). It is used for keeping shoes and preparing fire wood and dancing during traditional ceremonies like weddings. In most of incient houses, a wood beam, called, sanj separate the working area from the sitting area. The next is the sitting area. In the center there is fire place ( dildang, Daang, sagam ) . Fireplace is used for cooking and keeping the room warm. Sitting area on right side is called band. The sittiing area is a square area around the fire place. The Males members sit on the right side. Sitting arrangement is in specific order. The guest, elderly or religious leaders people get the priority to sit. These most respected people sits fist than the young one sit and than the children sit. Female sit on the left. Similar hierarchy rule is also followed on the female side of the sitting area. Two elevated platforms on right and left (Sheeti, mun, nukh ,raj thali) were used for relaxing or sleeping during winter. There is narrow platform for with wooden cabinets for pots and pans. Two half height walls or wooden cabinets separates the right and left elevated platform. These walls are called Chardagez or Mandal . The floor is usually made of wood or mud. Floors are covered with thick locally made carpets. Concrete floor does not suite the climatic conditions and local life style. It cannot maintain the warm temperature and can cause joint pain in cold climate.
> 
> *Storage room (Ulha, Gonj ,Gonji , Ghanz )*
> 
> A smaller store room is usually attached to the main traditional home. The basic structure as more or less same like the main room but it is usually less sophisticated. The main purpose of this is to store grain, fruits and other food items, but during wedding and other ceremonies it was used for sitting and cooking also. This room also has four pillars and the structure of the roof is similar to the main room. There is area for fireplace in the center.
> 
> The main room and storage room are the basic requirements of the traditional home. Additional rooms are added according to the requirement and socioeconomic conditions.
> *Traditional houses in Baltistan*
> 
> The old houses in various mountainous regions of Baltistan are designed according to local requirements and traditions.. There is Tibetan and Kashmiri influence in the architecture of this region. Old houses in mountainous villages of Baltistan are built in two levels. The lower level is for storage or animal pen. The living area is built in the upper level comprises of large kitchen, bed room, living room etc. The numbers of rooms depends on various factors, like socioeconomic factor, number of family members etc. Wood, stone and mud are used to build these houses. Large wood columns and beams are used to make the house earthquake proof. Kashmiri style wood carving is found in these old traditional houses.
> 
> In summary the design of traditional houses is very efficient and multipurpose to fulfill the traditional and climatic requirements of the area. This tradition has been passed to us over centuries. Now it is the duty of this generation not completely abandon this tradition. These designs can be innovated and updated according to need of modern time.



I think i should also add the fact that these houses are one of the most earthquake resistant buildings designed. Recently i have seen many houses in gilgit baltistan made of cement and just within one or two years huge cracks have been developed in the walls also it is extremely hot in summer and extremely cold in winter in these cement made houses.these houses are also very volatile to the climatic hazards in our areas.

i wish to add few things about the building designs as the doors constructed are usually small and higher for the purpose of conserving heat also in old times when there was attacked it was used as a defensive method as the doors are small so attackers had to cross one by one and had to lower their heads making them vulnerable to attacks from the other end.

I also want you to add about the religious significance of the 5 pillars and the 5 squares in the roof @WAJsal

Recently there has been development in the plannig and construction of these traditional houses to direct people into constucting them rather of cement building the have been modrenized to a large extent the work mostly done by Aga Khan culture service Pakistan to mainstream traditional houses 
such as this model house

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

WAJsal said:


> Good images. Actually this is part of Pamiri culture. Something indigenous and totally different.



these are traditional house in Tamilnadu 

Infact these types of houses are very common, my home in my hometown something like this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

shimshali said:


> I think i should also add the fact that these houses are one of the most earthquake resistant buildings designed. Recently i have seen many houses in gilgit baltistan made of cement and just within one or two years huge cracks have been developed in the walls also it is extremely hot in summer and extremely cold in winter in these cement made houses.these houses are also very volatile to the climatic hazards in our areas.
> 
> i wish to add few things about the building designs as the doors constructed are usually small and higher for the purpose of conserving heat also in old times when there was attacked it was used as a defensive method as the doors are small so attackers had to cross one by one and had to lower their heads making them vulnerable to attacks from the other end.
> 
> I also want you to add about the religious significance of the 5 pillars and the 5 squares in the roof @WAJsal
> 
> Recently there has been development in the plannig and construction of these traditional houses to direct people into constucting them rather of cement building the have been modrenized to a large extent the work mostly done by Aga Khan culture service Pakistan to mainstream traditional houses
> such as this model house
> View attachment 336100
> View attachment 336101


I have made a reference to the religious reference of these pillars and the design itself in this thread. 
https://defence.pk/threads/inside-views-of-a-pamiri-house.421745/




RPK said:


> these are traditional house in Tamilnadu
> 
> Infact these types of houses are very common, my home in my hometown something like this


Overall design and even the pillars themselves have significance here. Such structure are common around the world, but here it holds a different meaning. It can be traced to this region. More research please, go through this thread. 
https://defence.pk/threads/inside-views-of-a-pamiri-house.421745/


----------



## war&peace

WAJsal said:


> More than 5. local languages are Burushaski, Shina, Khowar, Waki, Balti, Urdu is also spoken, along with English, Pasto and etc, etc. Local languages have different branches, more than 1. I can speak, Shina and Khowar, somewhat understand Burushaski...


I stayed in Gilgit for a couple of weeks a few months before the Earthquake in Oct. 2005.
From Gilgit city I went to Naltar valley with friends on a hired jeep and and we hiked to Naltar Lakes, on our way to Naltar some chinese were working on a project there, it was awe-inspiring trip. We ate a lot of trout fish.

On return we went to Astore and then Rama, stayed in ptdc motel there and hiked towards Nanga parbat. Our driver spoke Shina and he sung a song in Shina and told us some stories of supernatural beings...I don't know if things have changed drastically but I felt as if I belonged there..on your way from Astor, we survived a landslide 

Really great memories...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

WAJsal said:


> *The energy-efficient multipurpose design of traditional houses in Gilgit-Baltistan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mountainous region of Gilgit Baltistan is incredibly rich in diverse cultural heritage. This cultural heritage of the region manifests itself in its traditions, music, handicrafts, architecture, and the famous free style polo of the region. Because of diverse ethnic backgrounds there is cultural diversity among different region but over all the cultural heritage of Gilgit Baltistan is unique, natural and simple. The traditional house (ha, door, khoun or go’at) is a very important symbol of this cultural heritage. For some one with an untrained eye, the traditional house is just a very basic structure. On the other hand if someone critically analyzes the design keeping in view the climatic conditions, local traditions and limited recourses in past, this simple structure is reflection of thousands years of wisdom.
> 
> *Traditional House of Gojal, Hunza, Nager, Gilgit and Ghizer*
> 
> The history of Traditional Home( Khoun, Ha, Go’at, Door) is believed to be around two thousand years old .
> 
> According to history the traditional house was designed around 2000 years back in the era of Legendary Aryan king Jamshid. In order to protect his people from extreme cold conditions architects of king Jamshid designed a simple, earthquake proof, multipurpose self-contained and self-sustained house. Even after thousands of years this design is still functional and very useful. Similar houses are still found in the pamir region and parts of Tajikistan and Badakhshan and other parts of central Asia. No modern architecture design can replace the traditional home of Gilgit Baltistan to full fill the local needs and traditions. There are slight differences in the design in different regions but the basic concept and structure is same.
> 
> *The Walls and outside*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The out side is very simple. The walls of old house are built with stone and mud. The walls are very wide and thick as compared to the modern houses. The wide walls provide good insulation both against hot and cold. Usually there is a small courtyard outside the house. A veranda covers the front side of the house. In old houses there are no windows on the outer wall, instead there is a beautifully designed square skylight called (sagam, som,sum, komal, eyechan)in different regional langauges . This opening acts as a window for light and air, and exhaust for the smoke. Because the opening lies horizontally and there is layer of warm air below the opening, cold air hardly reaches inside the house. The warm air from inside pushes the cold air up and out. This design is very much according to the rules of physics, as we know warm air is lighter and tends to move upwards. This design is extremely energy efficient.
> 
> In some old traditional houses once you enter the main door there is a small lobby, used for sitting, eating or sleeping in summer. This small lobby is called Dahlanz. From dahlanz a door leads to the main room.
> 
> *Entrance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main entrance door has a symbolic importance. The house itself is the symbol of universe. A door is the entry to the house as well exit from the house. The door separates two distinct areas, inside the door there is safety, security and blessing. Out side the door there is open world, opportunities, dangers and risks. When a new member of the family (a bride or a new baby) enters the door he/she is welcomed with prayers for good luck, good health and blessings. Similarly when a family member goes on a journey or goes out to start something new he /she goes out through the door with the prayers of his parents for his safety and success. In the ancient houses the traditional lock ( Naghli, Sarikuch, chayeish) was made of a wooden bar, which could lock the door both from inside and out side.
> 
> The doors of traditional houses are relatively shorter to preserve heat*. *Woodcarving is found on the doors of the old houses.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *Pillars*
> The structure of traditional house basically stands on four main wooden pillars plus one to three additional small pillars. These pillars are made of juniper, apricot, walnut or other locally available wood. These pillars are often covered by geometric patterned woodcarvings. The traditional geometric designs on these pillars are inherited over centuries. Because of its unique wooden frame the house is earthquake resistant. If even the walls were peeled outward during an earth quack the frame would remain standing, protecting the main structure.
> 
> *Roof*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The roof is made of several groups of wooden beams of different sizes. Each group has their specific sizes and specific names and number. The two longest beams (laid over the two main pillars on each side are called sanjeer in some areas. Three to four thick but short beams ( patari)are laid diagonally on the main long beams. The skylight or the open space in center of the roof is designed with four square layers of small beams laid one above other. The squares are diagonally placed and the size of squares gradually decreases as it rises up towards the final opening. The opening is located exactly above the fireplace. Because of this shape of the roof snow does not stay longer on the rooftop and there is less chances of leakage during rainy season.
> 
> *Floor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single area inside the main room has a specific name. If you name a specific part of the house, a local will know exactly what are you referring to. There are slight variations in the design in different regions but overall it is more or less similar.
> 
> The floor is divided into different parts, There are raised platforms of different heights. Every platform has different purpose and use. The first part immediately after entrance is the (Haqai, yourch, shom ). It is used for keeping shoes and preparing fire wood and dancing during traditional ceremonies like weddings. In most of incient houses, a wood beam, called, sanj separate the working area from the sitting area. The next is the sitting area. In the center there is fire place ( dildang, Daang, sagam ) . Fireplace is used for cooking and keeping the room warm. Sitting area on right side is called band. The sittiing area is a square area around the fire place. The Males members sit on the right side. Sitting arrangement is in specific order. The guest, elderly or religious leaders people get the priority to sit. These most respected people sits fist than the young one sit and than the children sit. Female sit on the left. Similar hierarchy rule is also followed on the female side of the sitting area. Two elevated platforms on right and left (Sheeti, mun, nukh ,raj thali) were used for relaxing or sleeping during winter. There is narrow platform for with wooden cabinets for pots and pans. Two half height walls or wooden cabinets separates the right and left elevated platform. These walls are called Chardagez or Mandal . The floor is usually made of wood or mud. Floors are covered with thick locally made carpets. Concrete floor does not suite the climatic conditions and local life style. It cannot maintain the warm temperature and can cause joint pain in cold climate.
> 
> *Storage room (Ulha, Gonj ,Gonji , Ghanz )*
> 
> A smaller store room is usually attached to the main traditional home. The basic structure as more or less same like the main room but it is usually less sophisticated. The main purpose of this is to store grain, fruits and other food items, but during wedding and other ceremonies it was used for sitting and cooking also. This room also has four pillars and the structure of the roof is similar to the main room. There is area for fireplace in the center.
> 
> The main room and storage room are the basic requirements of the traditional home. Additional rooms are added according to the requirement and socioeconomic conditions.
> *Traditional houses in Baltistan*
> 
> The old houses in various mountainous regions of Baltistan are designed according to local requirements and traditions.. There is Tibetan and Kashmiri influence in the architecture of this region. Old houses in mountainous villages of Baltistan are built in two levels. The lower level is for storage or animal pen. The living area is built in the upper level comprises of large kitchen, bed room, living room etc. The numbers of rooms depends on various factors, like socioeconomic factor, number of family members etc. Wood, stone and mud are used to build these houses. Large wood columns and beams are used to make the house earthquake proof. Kashmiri style wood carving is found in these old traditional houses.
> 
> In summary the design of traditional houses is very efficient and multipurpose to fulfill the traditional and climatic requirements of the area. This tradition has been passed to us over centuries. Now it is the duty of this generation not completely abandon this tradition. These designs can be innovated and updated according to need of modern time.



Oh bro, I love these threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

RPK said:


> @WAJsal
> 
> Chettinad Home



Lovely, but bloody scary. It looks like a setting for one of the Ramsey brothers films! I've watched Parana Mandir too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

*Embroidered Bridal Gifts from Gilgit-Baltistan*






*Zaib R Mir*

History of sewing is very old. People of stone age started to sew leather dresses with thread made of animal nerve fibers, catgut and arteries and veins. As the time passed sewing has evolved as an art. Embroidery reflects historical linkage and cultural heritage of a society.

Embroidery and decorative needle and thread art has been running in the blood of Gilgit Baltistan women for centuries. A mother trains her daughter about the traditions and culture. Learning sewing and embroidery is one of essential part of this training. Unique motifs and geometric design of embroidery are distinctive features of the needle and thread art of the mountainous region of Gilgit Baltistan and chitral. The embroidery of this mountainous region is mainly based on cross-stitch and Qalami style. There is not enough historical and archeological evidence to trace the exact origin of the embroidery of Gilgit Baltistan. According to some historian cross stitch was originated in ancient china during T’ang dynasty between 7th and 9th century. The type of counted cross stitch embroidery was present in rural china till 20th century.

The embroidery design and motifs has an influence old embroidery from central asia, Iran turkey and countries from present eastern Europe. Geometric pattern of cross stitch embroidery from Ukraine and Serbia is still has some similarities to the motifs of Gilgit Baltistan and Chitral. There is slight regional variations in designs and color combination in different area of Gilgit Baltistan. Embroidery is an important part of bridal dress in the region. Wedding dress of the bride consists of various embroidered items. Over time many items have gradually disappeared and many new objects have been added to the traditional items.

*Traditional cap*
*




*
Traditional cap is one of the essential items in traditional bridal dress of Gilgit Baltistan. Colourful cap of a bride is most eye catching and elegant. The most common cap worn by a bride is finely embroidered iraghi cap.It take around 2-3 months to prepare a fine iraghi cap. Traditionally bright color embroidery is used on iraghi cap. Beautiful geometrical motifs are embroidered on these caps. In olden days iraghi cap was used mostly by brides of high economic status . Those who could not afford iraghi cap, simple plain cap were part of bridal dress. The piece of silver jewelry attached in front of the cap makes it more beautiful. Embroidered .

*Traditional bridal headband or surband and veil*





In the old days surband and veil was an essential part of the bridal dress. The word surband is derived from the Persian word serband (headband) It is a finely embroidered head band which is wrapped around brides head and is attached to wedding veil. The head band is embroidered on a cotton cloth with silk thread. Embroidered tassels with a colorful strings is attached to both ends of the head band. The tradition of using embroidered headband was also part of traditional or folk dress in central Asia, Turkey, Ukraine and Serbia. The veil is knitted using crochet. The veil is attached to the surband or headband and it covers the face. The traditional beautiful surband and veil are gradually disappearing.










An embroidered hand made purse use to be part of traditional bridal dress and dowry items. In modern time embroidered ladies wallet has been added to this. Purse and wallets of contemporary designs are easily available in local handicrafts shop. It is good to see innovation in the designs of these valuable traditional items. The embroidery on the purse and wallet are consist of classical geometric style motifs.

*Cuff and collar or Girvan bazuri*
*




*
Finely embroidered ribbon and lace is on cuffs, collars, neck, and trousers give a beautiful look to the bridal dress. Embroidery is done with silk thread on cotton cloth, which is later attached to the bride’s dress. Bright colors are used for embroidery and usually it is attached to white color dress. This makes the bride dress very elegant and eye catching.

*Cupp, (folds)*
*




*
Cuff or in local language cup (fold) is another embroidered band which is buttoned or attached to the trousers above the ankle. As you see in the picture this use to be a very fine embroidered item. It takes almost a month to embody a single cup. In recent times girls prefer to attach narrow laces and ribbon instead of cupp. Because of time consumed and high price and value this valuable item is also disappearing.

*Traditional cup (attached above ankles )*





*Embroidered coat or jacket*
Embroidered coat or jacket is an extremely valuable item. The time and energy spent to make this embroidered coat is enormous. Beautiful geometric motifs are embroidered on this eye elegant coat.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## WAJsal

*Shoes*





This is another contemporary trend. Shoe covers are embroidered with beautiful design.

*Khaltia or sumadani*
*




*
Khaltia or sumadai is a small purse, which was used to keep surma or eye kohl for bride in the past. This was attached in front of brides shirt with a small piece of silver or any other jewel called chahma. With the availability of modern make up boxes this beautiful piece of art is also disappearing.











*Socks and gloves*












Beautiful hand knitted gloves and socks were essential part of bridal dress. The use of home made gloves and socks is gradually also reducing.

*Bedroom set*
*




*
Beautiful bedshhets, pillow covers, frames are relatively new trends. Now these are the most widley used gifts for brides. Cross stich and Qalami bed room sets are easily available . The artisan prefer to embroider thses item because of high demand and relatively better financial benefit. Family members and relatives gift these items to the bride.

*Drawing room sets



*

Beautiful designs of cushions, table covers and sofa covers are also new trend. Beautiful design and lighter color combination are very popular.

In summery Gilgit Baltistan has a very rich cultural history. Unfortunately some of our Decorative needle and thread art is becoming extinct. It is the need of the time to preserve this cultural heritage and transfer it to our future generations, otherwise we will loose our identity slowly and gradually.

_Zaib R Mir is a needle and thread artist and Artisan from Gilgit Baltistan who presently lives in Muscat Oman. She works to promote and preserve the cultural heritage of Gilgit Baltistan, For details please visit zaibs art and craft facebook.com. )
_
http://pamirtimes.net/2016/09/10/embroidered-bridal-gifts-from-gilgit-baltistan/

@Arsalan ,@anant_s ,@krash ,@Moonlight ,@Zibago ,@django ,@Levina ,@Kambojaric ,@saiyan0321 ,@Mr.Meap ,@shimshali ,@waz .....

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Bro, you should make a Gilgit culture stick thread.

GB culture is truly unique and amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


>



That is very cute

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Beautiful and so colourful. The gilgit culture truly is amazing and so artistic. 

@WAJsal I would also Implore you to make a gilgit culture thread which is a sticky and put all the information about gilgit culture over there so that all of us can not only learn from it but also benefit from the knowledge of knowing the culture of our multicultural nation. 

In Punjab university law college, the gilgit students at the farewell/welcome party hold a raks or a dance for the department. This year I met one of the gilgit students who was a senior and asked him what they will do. He said the dance. I told him that you do this every year. Why not do something different like display your culture. Explain about the food, the clothing, the economy, the way of life, the heritage, the hats. I know nothing about your culture apart from the food I ate at lahore food expo at hyper star ( FYI I loved it). He liked the idea but it was a day before the event so didn't happen. 

So this is why I want you to teach us non gilgitis about your culture, your heritage, your history and everything there is to know about it. Pakistan is a multicultural country. We all must learn about each others cultures and ways so that not only can we grow to truly respect them but also learn from them. 

Great share man. Out of the world!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

saiyan0321 said:


> @WAJsal I would also Implore you to make a gilgit culture thread which is a sticky and put all the information about gilgit culture over there so that all of us can not only learn from it but also benefit from the knowledge of knowing the culture of our multicultural nation.





Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Bro, you should make a Gilgit culture stick thread.


Great Idea...I'll do it this weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

@WAJsal is there anyway ordering some of these things online?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

WAJsal said:


> The roof is made of several groups of wooden beams of different sizes. Each group has their specific sizes and specific names and number. The two longest beams (laid over the two main pillars on each side are called sanjeer in some areas. Three to four thick but short beams ( patari)are laid diagonally on the main long beams. The skylight or the open space in center of the roof is designed with four square layers of small beams laid one above other. The squares are diagonally placed and the size of squares gradually decreases as it rises up towards the final opening. The opening is located exactly above the fireplace. Because of this shape of the roof snow does not stay longer on the rooftop and there is less chances of leakage during rainy season.


Thats beautiful roof. 
As far as i know in mountaineous areas the height of houses is restricted to avoid damages caused by natural calamities. The diagonally placed beams help in bracing up the roof well in place, the manner in which it is placed prevents very high roof pitch. I like the logic behind it. A tiny opening created in such a way that the load of the roof is uniformly distributed to the walls. Wood being a bad conductor helps prevent loss of heat
Air circulation is better when you have an atrium in the centre, it works well for hot and dry climate too albeit the difference is in its size. Placing too many columns near such openings prevents circular and turbulent winds.

In India we have bigger atriums or courtyards due to our climate, i have seen them not just in south India but also in northern India, specially rajasthan. This is havelli in Rajasthan>>>









WAJsal said:


> The floor is divided into different parts, There are raised platforms of different heights. Every platform has different purpose and use.


There's another purpose to having such platforms at different heights within the house and that is, distribution of load to foundation, im assuming it works as a shock-absorber when there's an earthquake.


WAJsal said:


> The traditional geometric designs on these pillars are inherited over centuries. Because of its unique wooden frame the house is earthquake resistant. If even the walls were peeled outward during an earth quack the frame would remain standing, protecting the main structure.


Thats so true.
During earthquakes, ppl are asked to take position near columns (pillars) because they dont fall down easily.





You see that?
The columns are almost intact. This is true for not just concrete and steel but also the woods. The beautiful carvings are nothing but a way to divert one's attention from the number of columns provided inside the house.




WAJsal said:


> The main room and storage room are the basic requirements of the traditional home.


Yes. It makes sense to have storage rooms when you have joint families.


WAJsal said:


> In summary the design of traditional houses is very efficient and multipurpose to fulfill the traditional and climatic requirements of the area. This tradition has been passed to us over centuries. Now it is the duty of this generation not completely abandon this tradition. These designs can be innovated and updated according to need of modern time.


I agree.
Earlier ppl survived in the hottest and coldest of climate without ACs and heaters. I love doing analysis of traditional houses. My tharvadu (or ancestral home,paternal) is one such structure that im in love with.
Thanks @WAJsal for the tag.I love such threads. 
I just have one request though, i want one *elevation(front/side view) picture of a house in GB.*
Let me see if its similar to the ones found in Himachal and Ladakh region of India.

****
Btw i have been trying to reply to this thread since last 2 days, but whenever i typed in the reply bar, the content was not getting saved. The usual "save draft" wasnt working. So i had to retype everything today. 
@WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

WAJsal said:


> People of stone age started to sew leather dresses with thread made of animal nerve fibers, catgut and arteries and veins.


yuckkkkkk...
But then,it just proves that our ancestors were very smart to have known sewing.


WAJsal said:


> *Embroidered coat or jacket*
> Embroidered coat or jacket is an extremely valuable item. The time and energy spent to make this embroidered coat is enormous. Beautiful geometric motifs are embroidered on this eye elegant coat.


Beautifully done. 
It takes so much of patience to get the embroidery done so neatly. We must encourage such ppl by buying their stuff.
In India, one of our ministers(a lady called Smriti Irani) began a trend on twitter to save handlooms, a specialty of India which attarcted a lot of foreigners/traders to India even in ancient times. (just one of the reasons why ppl got attracted to India ).

Btw did you notice how most of the clothes have a dark base colour? Dark/black in most cases helps in absorbing heat, ideal for ppl who live in cold regions. The patterns on the clothes reminds me of Kashmiri pherans, they are equally colourful with dark backgrounds. But the designs are more floral (atleast for ladies) and not geometrical like the ones in your pics.
Bhai show us some of your personal collections, after all you are a GBian (i hope i got that right  ).

When in school,we used to have an art and craft exhibition once in a year,where such stuff used to be exhibited.


----------



## hassamun

Culture at its best...Thanks for sharing... @WAJsal


----------



## Military BOY

best at its thanks


----------



## Sipahi

Levina said:


> When in school,we used to have an art and craft exhibition once in a year,where such stuff used to be exhibited. @maniac@666 remember?



Hence proved, Pakistan is a uniting force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull_crusher99

Nice read.


----------



## WAJsal

I think this was a brilliant idea shared by @Talwar e Pakistan , and @saiyan0321 . I will look to merge all threads under this one and keep updating it, thanks all...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

Levina said:


> In India we have bigger atriums or courtyards due to our climate, i have seen them not just in south India but also in northern India, specially rajasthan. This is havelli in Rajasthan>>>


Same here, depends really on the size of the house. These are the normal rooms, not kidding. My mother house in Ghizer is huge, huge rooms. One massive Drawing room, the pillar structure is also there. In some houses the central courtyard is also big and it also acts like a garden leading to the back door. It's an extraordinary work or architect once you think about it and how it serves in different enviorments. 
Read this for more understanding...


WAJsal said:


> I think this was a brilliant idea shared by @Talwar e Pakistan , and @saiyan0321 . I will look to merge all threads under this one and keep updating it, thanks all...
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Inside View Of A Pamiri House*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pamiri house is a single large room, with compartments and elevated portions used for different purposes and occasions. The exquisitely and colorfully decorated house, with carpeted walls, are a delight for the eyes. Elements of faith have been embedded in the architecture, structure, of the house; the five pillars denote the Panjutan (five members of the prophet’s (PBUH) family. There are many similarities in the houses built in different parts of the Giglit-Baltistan and Chitral regions, and the ones in Badakhshan region of Tajikistan, shown in the photographs below. A very prominent feature of the Pamiri houses is the central roof-opening, used for ventilation and letting the light in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entrance/exit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sitting area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different compartments inside the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different utensils and photographs depicting the region’s history at display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handicrafts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man dressed in the traditional winter Pamiri attire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exterior view of the house that is also being used a museum
> 
> Inside views of a Pamiri House | PAMIR TIMES | Voices of the Mountain Communities
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> This is what almost all houses in Gilgit look like, the roof is exactly the same. Go in Hunza, Ghizer, this is just so refreshing to see, so homely for me. The designing on the walls is usually the same and they have a hole in the roof, as they install a, 'chula', or you can say a heater. Good to see, thought i'd share.
> @Mr.Meap ,@Slav Defence ,@HRK ,@unleashed ,@PARIKRAMA ,@Levina ,@krash ,@Color_Less_Sky ,@Ammara Chaudhry ,@Zibago ,@Daneshmand ,@Gufi ,@Shah01 ,@The Eagle ,@anant_s ......





Levina said:


> I just have one request though, i want one *elevation(front/side view) picture of a house in GB.*
> Let me see if its similar to the ones found in Himachal and Ladakh region of India.


Ladakh shares similarities with GB, plus same Buddisht history. I would still say different people.
Wait, i will try to find some pictures for you. 


Levina said:


> Bhai show us some of your personal collections, after all you are a GBian (i hope i got that right  ).
> 
> When in school,we used to have an art and craft exhibition once in a year,where such stuff used to be exhibited.


We used to have these bedsheets, should i share my mother's work hanging on our walls? 
I tell my mother to start making it a business rather than a habit, she doesn't give it much thought...



Moonlight said:


> @WAJsal is there anyway ordering some of these things online?


Not too sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

@Levina , found this on the internet. Though i will search my photo albums later...
For now these should help...
I could swear it's ghizer, this is such a typical house. They are not big structures and such houses have big gardens on the back side and the interior as i have shared it well-known.






And not to forget, this is also quite common. For example we have an Ibex head in our house in Ghizer, Yasin. 
This is Baltit Fort...





This structure is also quite beautiful and the interior is magnificent...






https://onelongpeel.wordpress.com/tag/baltit-fort/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

WAJsal said:


> It's an extraordinary work or architect once you think about it and how it serves in different enviorments.


Definitely!


WAJsal said:


> Read this for more understanding...


You forgot that I was tagged by you in that thread and I guess I had replied too. 



WAJsal said:


> We used to have these bedsheets, should i share my mother's work hanging on our walls?


Would luv to see them. 





WAJsal said:


> I tell my mother to start making it a business rather than a habit, she doesn't give it much thought...


That's fine.
As long as such art is passed on to next generation i don't think I will be complaining.


WAJsal said:


> I could swear it's ghizer, this is such a typical house. They are not big structures and such houses have big gardens on the back side and the interior as i have shared it well-known


Cool.
I expected a sloped roof. But I'm surprised at the flat roof.


WAJsal said:


> This structure is also quite beautiful and the interior is magnificent...


Indeed the fort is beautiful. It looks like Ladakh.
But I found what I was looking for-alternating layers of wood and stones.

See this is what we have in himachal>>>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

WAJsal said:


> I do have some images, but i am doing crazy things(posing with an old rifle my uncle owns, lol). I would have posted it, if had a better image. lol.



You really want me to open another thread demanding to see those pictures?



WAJsal said:


> i am making a crazy pose, if i had a better image would have posted it. And i am wearing an Almond necklace, not kidding.



Oh cmon!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

krash said:


> You really want me to open another thread demanding to see those pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cmon!


I'll try to blur my face and all and see how it goes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

WAJsal said:


> I'll try to blur my face and all and see how it goes...


 Fine


----------



## WAJsal




----------



## VCheng

WAJsal said:


>



The five tiers of the roof are supposed to represent the five pillars of Islam. What great symbolism!


----------



## WAJsal

*Shuqa: A simple but elegant winter wear from Gilgit-Baltistan*






The traditional dress of Gilgit Baltistan is unique and has its links to a rich history spanning many centuries. The traditional cloths are closely connected to the way of life, limited available local resources, climatic conditions and local cultural values. Over centuries Silk, cotton, woolen and leather material have been traditionally used to make traditional dresses.

Because of cold climatic conditions woolen clothing are important part of the traditional winter clothing.. Shuqa is the most distinct winter clothing of the region. Shuqa has remained unchanged and perfectly functional for centuries. Historically it has its roots in mountainous region of Tajikistan, Pamir, Badakhshan and Iran.






Shuqa is made from local woolen fabric called patti. This fabric is prepared by hours of hard work by local people. Sheep’s are raised by the local farmers. Wool is obtained by shearing the sheep. The next stage is to card the wool and spin the thread. Weaving the fabric in the local vertical loom is a long hard work. Sewing the garment into desired design of shuqa , coats,jackets and traditional caps is only the last stage. In the past local women were preparing the garment by hand stitch. Hand stitching was finer than today’s machine stitch. The clothing which sewn by hand use to last for years. Unlike the modern age people of the area who have multiple sets of cloths for day to day use , the people in the past probably had a single or a couple of shuqas which they expected to last for years. That is the reason for shuqa to be so durable. In addition the design of the traditional cloths are very efficient. Because of the cost of the fabric only very little or no cloth was wasted while cutting and sewing.

Shuqa is designed to fulfill the multipurpose tasks. It is full length and usually worn on other dress. It covers the body from shoulder to ankles protecting against harsh cold weather. The longs sleeves of Shuqa are very useful. They are designed in a way that they can be used muffler, scarf or mittens. Sometimes the farmers use Shuqa sleeve to carry wheat, fruit or other stuff. Shuqa was a very useful clothing for long travels. In the past horses were used for long travel through the mountainous valleys. Shuqa was designed in a way it was easy for horse riding. One can easily ride on a horse back wearing this warm garment. It coves the whole body of the rider and still remains comfortable. Shuqa could also be used as an emergency blankets by travelers, hunters and shepherds






President Mamnoon Hussain wearing a traditional Shuqa

Shuqa are of different colors. White shuqa is popular for ceremonial use or formal dressing. For work and daily use brown or gray Shuqa is used more.

Embroidery on shuqa is eye catching. Normally Qalami embroidery is used on chest, back and corners. Beautiful designs of embroidery are used on shuqa specially prepared for groom. Presenting cloths to a guest is sign of hospitality and honour in GilGit Baltistan. People present cloths to their relatives and guests in the time of weddings. Presenting shuqa to honorable national or international guests is a local custom.






A local hunter wearing Shuqa


shuqa specially prepared for groom. Presenting cloths to a guest is sign of hospitality and honour in GilGit Baltistan. People present cloths to their relatives and guests in the time of weddings. Presenting shuqa to honorable national or international guests is a local custom.

In summary shuqa is efficiently designed according to the social , cultural and climatic need of the area. Much can be learned from these historical designs of dresses.






Elders dance wearing Shuqa

_Zaib R Mir is a needle and thread artist and artisan from Ghizer Valley Gilgit Baltistan. She works to promote and preserve cultural heritage of gilgit Baltistan. _
_
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

*My cap, My Pride: The Women’s Caps from Gigit-Baltistan*





*Zaib R. Mir*

Gilgit-Baltistan has an incredibly rich and diverse cultural heritage. The colorful cultural heritage of the region is visible in the local customs, local festival , music and traditional dresses. The unique cultural heritage, has attracted people from all over the world.

The colorful caps of women have become one of the most recognizable symbols of the people of Gilgit-Baltistan.

Caps, as symbols, can be full of meanings. They make a statement about our identity and define our place in the comity of cultures. A cap can reveal the origin of a person and his cultural links. The shapes , designs , embroidery and the materials that are used to create the caps make them a piece of art. Knowing about traditional caps can give us knowledge about our historical links and cultural heritage.

The caps of Gilgit Baltistan have their influence from the neighboring China, central Asia, Iran and turkey. In addition slight variations in the caps of different region make them distinct from each other but shows the close linkage between the tradtions of different regions. Every cap has a specific name in major languages of the area. The material used , type of embroidery and design of caps also have some variations in different regions of Gilgit Baltistan. Very little information is available about these variations in different regions.

*Traditional Iraghi Cap*

It has different names in regional languages. In Shina and Khowar language of upper Ghizer It is called Khoi , in Brushaski ( in Hunza , Nager and Yasin) it is called Phartsun _or _Pharsen whereas in wahki it is called sekeed . Iraghi cap is the most elegant cap.It is made with beautiful , delicate embroidery. Traditionally silk thread was used to embroider on a thick cotton fabric. The beautiful colors and designs of embroidery are very distinct. Now a days embroidery is made on doosooti and charsooti cloth for making the caps. It takes 3 – 4 months of 2-3 hours daily hard work to make traditional Iraghi cap. It is an integral part of brides dress in the region. The regional difference of the cap can be identified by the height of the cap. In hunza, The head band or Totur (which is called preshu in upper ghizer ) is narrow or shorter, while in other parts of the region specially in Ghizer the preshu is wider and taller. The taller headbaned used to be considered a symbol of grace in Ghizer traditionally.

The piece of pure silver jewelry worn in front of the Iraghi cap is called SILSILA in Gilgit, Hunza and Ghizer and tumar in Baltistan. It seems Silsila has close linkage to central asia. Similar kind of jewelry is used in Tajikistan, Badakhshan and other parts of central Asia. It is made from pure silver by local jewllers. It is specially made for weddings , and hundreds of years old family owened Silsila are inherited from generation to generation. It is a symbol of family pride.






Ghizer Iraghi cap (Left) and Hunza Iraghi cap (right)

*Parts of Traditional cap of Gilgit Baltistan*





*Qalami cap*
The embroidery done on this type of cap is Qalami. This type of embroidery is relatively easier than Iraghi. It is done on relatively thick white cotton cloth. The design is traced by a pen or pencil ( Qalam means pen). The embroidery is done by hand on the traced design.





Qalami style embroidery

*Plain Cap,*

This is a simple version of traditional cap. Traditionally no embroidery is used on plain cap. It is made from colorful cloths. It is easy to make and less time consuming and not costly . Traditionally bright colour valvet or other cloth is used to make the plain cap.






Plain cap

*Philtai or phultai cap
*
This is another form of traditional cap, It has its roots in Tajikistan and wakhaan. It is mainly worn by ladies in wakhi area of Ishkoman vally in Ghizer and also in Gojal. Small strings are passed inside the head band. It is hand made, but there is no embroidery on it. Mostly bright single color velvet is used in this type of cap.











*Zardozi cap*

I had written in a previous article about need of preservation of zardozi. This kind of traditional embroidery is fading away from Gilgit Baltistan. It is almost impossible to find this kind of art and craft production Gilgit market or handicraft stores in Hunza. Basically Silver or golden thread, called Kalabatu or qalabatu is used in this kind of embroidery. This was used mainly to make traditional caps. This is the form of embroidery which has disappeared . because of lack of economic interest, time consumption, lack of interest of new generation and many other reasons. Hardly a few artisans from our older generation are alive in Ghizar valley who can tell and teach about this form . Urgent action is action is required to preserve this centuries old form of embroidery of our are. I would request NGOs, and people who are interested in preserving our thousands years old history and art to come forward to preserve zardozi.






To be continued...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

*Nating from Baltistan*
In Baltistan woman wear a beautiful spherical cap. It is called Nating in local language. Embroidery or silver colour lower boundery of the cap makes it very beautiful. They wear a piece of jewelry in front of the cap. The piece of jewlary is called tumar. Tumar is usually made of pure silver by native jewelers.






*Inovation in the traditional cap* 

KADO has introduce new innovative design in the traditional cap to attract the young generation and non local and international buyers. In this new design velvet is used as base material. Iraghi embroidered headband is attached to the base material. 






*Perak*

Perak is historical ceremonial headdress was worn in region of Baltistan and Ladakh. Perak is made of strap of leather and cloths. It is covered by stones like lapis lazuli, corals and turquoise. This kind of cap has disappeared from the region. I had seen a perak in a local hand craft shop at Hotel Serena in Gilgit.






*Dayani Gujjuri or Gujori Cap*

Gujjar tribe is a very important tribe which is concentrated in the Indo-Gangetic plains, the Himalayan region, eastern parts of Afghanistan, and parts of Gilgit Baltistan. Darmander in Ghizer is one of the many places where almost 100 percent population consist Gujjar tribe. Gujjars also live in Qumri, Minimerg and other parts of Diamer and nalter in Gigit. Gujjars are mostly herdsman by occupation. Gujjar are very hard working hospitable people. Gujjar headdress or cap is very unique in its design. It is called Dayani.The cap is designed to fully cover the hair. There is extension of cap on backside to covers the hair on the back. The cap has beautiful embroidery and sometimes jewelry and ornaments are attached to it.











*Dayani*
*





Role of local Artisans and artists*

Thanks to the local artisans and artists who have kept our cultural heritage alive for centuries without any significant economic benefits. The amount of work these people do in this regard is enormous. It is very recently that some of these artists have started earning a negligible amount of money for their work. Majority of the artisans still don’t have access to the handicraft market. 

*Role of local handicraft shops in promotion of our cultural heritage,*

Over time the handicraft shops have played a very major role in the preservation and promotion of our cultural heritage. They introduce and sell our handicrafts to local and international tourists. They play a key role in the preservation of our antique embroidery, traditional dresses and other objects. Gilgit Hunza arts and handicrafts international is one of those many shops. It has the privilege of being located in the luxurious Serena hotel, so it has more exposure to the international tourist. We should appreciate the services of all these handicraft shops that are playing their role in this regard.

*Role of NGOs *

In recent year local and international NGOs have played significant role in preservation and promotion of our cultural heritage. KADO and Aga Khan Foundation are two major NGO in this regard.

*Role of provincial Government*

Provincial government can play a major role to promote and preserve our cultural linkage. They need to work to establish small local businesses and industry of handicrafts which can improve the economic conditions of our people. Thanks to the present government for celebrating my Cap day on September 1 , 2016. This will play a role in signifying the importance of our cultural heritage.

_Zaib R. Mir is a needle and thread Artist and Artisan from Ghizer. At present she lives in Muscat, Oman. She works actively to promote and preserve the cultural heritage of Pakistan._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

*My Cap, My Identity: Men’s caps from Gilgit-Baltistan*

*Ziab R Mir*

The cultural heritage of Gilgit Baltistan is rich, beautiful and unique. This unique cultural heritage manifests in local traditions, music and local dress. The traditional dress plays a central role in identity of of a person. Traditional clothing of the region is influenced by local culture, geography and weather. Traditional cap of Gilgit Baltistan has played a major role to define the identity of people of Gilgit Baltistan. In Gilgit Baltistan the men wear tradtional cap.The cap has different names in the major local languages. In Shina and Khowar languages the cap is called Khoi ,in brushaski it is called Phartsun or Pharsen and in Wakhi it is called sekeed . The design of cap is slightly different in Baltistan and it is called Nating in Balti.

Tradtional cap is soft round toped woolen hat. It is made by local artisan and is available in various colors. White caps are most popular in the region and considered as a part f formal local dress. In many areas people specially the older generation still wear their traditional cap all the time with pride. They consider it a sign of honor. Whether they are at home in bazar , local celeberations or place of worship they prefer to wear their cap. They will have their different caps for work, cap for formal dressing and for routine day to day business.

Historical linkage. Very little research has been done about the local traditional cap and its origin. Its roots can be traced to thousands of years back. There is a similarity found between the traditional cap of Gilgit Baltistan and ancient Greek Kausia.It was worn in ancient Macedonia during the Hellenistic era.



A 3rd century BC, Terracotta statues from Athens depicting ancient Macedonians wearing the kausia ( Wikipedia).

Making a woolen patti from local wool is long process. Local artisans make it. Once the woolen patti is ready , it is sewn into a cap by local tailors. The cap has two parts. The cylinder part which is about 10 to 12 inches long and the round part which is sewed and fitted on the top of cylinder part. Once the cap is sewn the rim of the cap is rolled upwards towards the top forming a band. The band of Gilgit cap is thin in contrary the chitrali phakol has a thick band.




*A Feather in your cap*

The most striking feature of the Gilgit cap is the peacock plume and the feather stuck in front or on the side of the cap. It gives a very elegant look to the cap. It is considered a part of formal dress cap and used in groom’s dress. Very little information is available about the history and significance of feather and peacock plume on Gilgit cap. The feather in your cap term is an idiomatic phrase. It is derived from an old custom of certain warrior tribes. In certain areas and tribes anew feather was added to the worrier,s cap for every enemy slain. Similarly same thing was applied for hunters. A hunter was given the a feather of the bird as an appreciation. These customs were practiced indigenous people of modern north America, Mongols, Turcomans, Austrian, Scottish and Hungarians. The feather in our cap is probably linked to those old customs of brave warriors and hunters. Killing the beautiful birds to get peacock plume or feather can not be justifiedin this modern age . Instead some synthetic material should be used to save the precious wild life. The example of alternative synthetic hat for royal guards of Buckingham to save the bears can be followed in this regard.






*Flower in your cap*

In many parts of Gilgit Baltistan a small fresh flower is stuck in front and side of the the cap. Flower is a symbol of freshness, fragrance and livelihood. When the spring season starts sometimes the farmers and shepherds stuck a pine tree leave to symbolize life .




Elders in Hunza dancing with flower in their cap




Shepherd dancing, with a pine leave in his cap.

*Money in your cap*

On of the custom of many regions in Gilgit Baltistan is to stuck money into the cap while someone is dancing. This symbolizes the love and respect to the dancer from his friends relatives and fans. The dancer gives this money to the musicians once the dance is finished.

*Cap as a storage sack*

The men who wear their traditional cap for work sometimes use it as their small storage sack. For shepherds and farmers its is very common to keep small needles , threads, nail, a piece of cigarette a piece of paper and pencil in their cap. It works as a very essential emergency toll box.




Money in cap ( photo GB songs .com)

*Balti cap*

Balti men wear a beautiful cap. Balti cap is called nating. It is a woolen cap which is semispherical in shape. It is mostly brown, gay or white color. White color balti cap is most eye catching. White is the mnost commonly used color. Presenting a cap to your guest is sign of extreme honor.



Balti Nataing





I know it's a bit long, but enjoy... 
@shimshali ,@Gikmet Baltee ,@Syed.Ali.Haider ,@Joe Shearer ,@Levina ,@Irfan Baloch ,@waz ,@saiyan0321 ,@Kambojaric ,@Taygibay , and others....
@Side-Winder , could you please share it on Social media sites?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## VCheng

WAJsal said:


> I know it's a bit long, but enjoy...
> @shimshali ,@Gikmet Baltee ,@Syed.Ali.Haider ,@Joe Shearer ,@Levina ,@Irfan Baloch ,@waz ,@saiyan0321 ,@Kambojaric ,@Taygibay , and others....



I enjoy material like this that highlights long-standing cultural traditions the world over. The people in the northern areas, outside of the main commercialized tourist traps, are awesome: simple, generous and straight up. The pity is that their land remains in a legal limbo from a political standpoint. Regularizing GB as a part of Pakistan is long overdue, but its effect on the claim on the rest of Kashmir is the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

This is a brilliant video. Woodcraft is certainly still alive in GB, one can find many shops in Hunza too. 
*The story of Mayun Shah: A Woodcraft Artisan*











__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153834138627617





@anant_s ,@Arsalan ,@shimshali ,@unleashed ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WAJsal

Thought it was worth sharing here. The culture has to do a lot with all these achievements...Good information...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*This Remote Pakistani Village Is Nothing Like You’d Expect*
Photos and story by Matthieu Paley




Over the years, a mountainous region in Pakistan has become my second home. I’ve seen firsthand how global events have hurt locals’ livelihoods and how technology has challenged the meaning of tradition.



Above the village of Passu, a teenager checks his Facebook. Many residents here are Ismaili, followers of a moderate branch of Islam. A sign on the mountain slope commemorates the time in 1987, when the Ismaili imam, the Aga Khan, visited the remote region.


PHOTOGRAPH BY MATTHIEU PALEY, NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC

PASSU, Pakistan—Sajid Alvi is excited. He just got a grant to study in Sweden.

“My Ph.D. is about friction in turbo jet engines,” Alvi says. “I will work on developing new aerospace materials—real geeky stuff!”

Alvi’s relatives have come to bid him farewell as he prepares to leave his mountain village and study in a new country, some 3,000 miles away.

“We will see you again,” one of them says as they hang out in the potato field in front of Alvi’s house. “You know you won’t get far with a long beard like that. You look like Taliban!”

Alvi, dressed in low-hanging shorts and a Yankees cap, is far from a fundamentalist: He’s Wakhi, part of an ethnic group with Persian origins. And like everyone else here, he is Ismaili—a follower of a moderate branch of Islam whose imam is the Aga Khan, currently residing in France. There are 15 million Ismailis around the world, and 20,000 live here in the Gojal region of northern Pakistan.






Girls play a game of cricket during school break. In the distance, a high-altitude trail leads into Afghanistan’s Pamir Mountains.






At a school assembly in the Zood Khun village, the boys' class discusses an upcoming excursion to the edge of Chapursan Valley.






Education is a cornerstone of Ismaili culture, especially for girls.



I’ve been visiting Gojal for 17 years, and I’ve watched as lives like Alvi’s have become more common here. Surrounded by the mighty Karakoram Range, the Ismailis here have long been relatively isolated, seeing tourists but little else of global events. But now, an improved highway and the arrival of mobile phones have let the outside world in, bringing new lifestyles and opportunities: Children grow up and head off to university, fashions change, and technology reshapes tradition. Gojal has adjusted to all of this, surprising me every time I return by showing me just how adaptable traditions can be.


With these photos, I hope to add nuance to our understanding of Pakistan, a country many Westerners associate with terrorism or violence. People have suffered from this reputation, and many feel helpless in trying to change it. The Pakistan I’ve seen is different from that popular perception. I returned there this summer with my family and focused my attention on a young and forward-thinking community in Gojal, a place I know well.

I first came here in the summer of 1999. I was 25 and my girlfriend and I bought one-way tickets to Pakistan. We were looking for inspiring treks (the Karakoram Range has the highest concentration of peaks taller than 8,000 meters). Back then, we were among the roughly 100,000 foreign tourists to visit northern Pakistan each year.








A boy plays on the wall of the family’s mud house in Kermin village, in the Chapursan Valley.

We stayed for months, opening new passes, learning the language, and exploring the Karakoram, Hindu Kush, and Pamir. I kept returning, but over the years, I saw the number of fellow hikers plunge. The tourism department now records only a few thousand foreign visitors each year.

“Following the terrible September 11th attacks, anyone involved in tourism had to sell their jeeps or hotels; no tourists dared to come here anymore,” says Karim Jan, a local tour guide.

With each return visit, I noticed other changes. While outsiders were rare, the improved Karakoram Highway, now able to host vehicles other than Jeeps and 4x4s, brought in local tourists from south Pakistan, and southern cities became more accessible to the Wakhi.






Shah Bul Masoom practices songs on his Rubab, a traditional instrument similar to a lute. He is a student of the Bulbulik music school in Gulmit village, and he’s working on mixing traditional Wakhi music with modern influences






Years ago, marriages in the area were arranged by the bride and groom’s parents. Now, most couples tell their parents whom they should pick for a partner.






Robina, in scarf, tries her cousin’s motorcycle. She wants to learn how to ride, so she can be more independent.


To be continued....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

A man from the Hussaini village returns home after playing a cricket game. On his forearm, he wears a sleeve that doubles as sunburn protection and fashion accessory

Young men and women began leaving to study in these cities, and they came back for summer holiday dressed in new, hip fashions. Shops multiplied along the road, selling new spices, sugary snacks, and sodas. Biryani rice, a favorite dish from Punjab, now often replaces the traditional turnip soup or buckwheat pancakes during celebrations.

But despite what I’ve seen change on the surface, the spirit of Gojal is very much the same.

“In these remote parts, our relationship to our honored guests has never changed,” Jan says. “You know, our kids go away to the cities, but deep down we are just mountain farmers living off the land. Sometimes we feel sadness for the way the Western world thinks of us, but we would rather joke about it than be bothered by it.”

The day after Alvi’s going-away party, we climb a nearby hill where young people are gathering. In the distance, we see the peak of Tupopdan—which means "sun-drenched mountain" in Wakhi—as it towers above a green oasis and the Passu village. A road winds through a barren valley—a branch of the old Silk Road. Beyond these peaks are the deserts and plains of Central Asia, China, and Afghanistan.








A full moon rises over the Passu village and its glacier, and the Karakoram Highway snakes its way through the landscape.

Some of the young men on the hill sport designer t-shirts, jeans, styled beards, and ponytails (hipsters know no boundary). Others wear the traditional white pants and long shirt. Four young men bring up a huge speaker and blast a mix of dancehall and traditional music.

As we dance, a group of girls watches us, laughing. Others ignore us, focusing instead on a game of volleyball. Alvi points to them.

“They are all going to school and most of them speak at least four languages,” he says, as our conversation switches between English, Wakhi, and Urdu. “We have a famous saying: If you have two children, a boy and a girl, but you can afford to educate only one, you must give the education to the girl.”




Ismaili Scouts return home after a day’s excursion to a nearby village.


A few days later, Esar Ali, dressed in a suit and ready for a family wedding, climbs a boulder, away from the crowd. “The recent changes,” he says, discussing village life, “they come a lot from our education. Nowadays we go to universities outside of our villages, in the cities or abroad.”

“But they also come from this,” he adds, pointing to his phone. Smartphones and mobile data networks have changed how the people here relate to the outside world, and to their neighbors.

“I first saw Shayna in a town near my village,” Ali says. “There is a decent 2G reception there."






Young Wakhis dance after celebrating Imamat Day, which marks the anniversary of the day their present (or Hazar) imam succeeded his predecessor. These young men study in big cities away from the mountains, and for them, this celebration is a time to reconnect with their homeland.





A Wakhi home sports an embroidery of Prince Karim Aga Khan IV, the current imam of Ismaili Muslims. He has an estimated 15 million followers in more than 25 countries, including 20,000 in Gojal.

“We started messaging, agreeing on a time to talk when no one is at home," he says. "In our tradition, to be with someone is something sacred. So while we slowly establish our relationship, we never want to offend our elders. Phone or no phone, we have to keep our customs alive.”

Ali is now married to Shayna. This courtship would’ve been much different 10 years ago, but not because he wouldn’t have had a mobile phone. Back then, “our parents would pick the bride or groom,” he says. “But now it’s practically all love marriages, or rather _arranged love_marriages. We simply suggest to our parents the boy or girl we want to marry.”

There are two long lines in front of the wedding house; men on one side, women on the other. An elderly lady, her white veil flowing on top of an embroidered skullcap, welcomes me. She takes my right hand and kisses the top of it. I kiss hers in return; it’s the Wakhi way of greeting each other. I walk down the line, asking the traditional “How is your health, my sweet mother?” to each of the ladies.

It’s a typical mud house, and inside, young men are standing next to a gigantic pot of food; Ali steps up and says he hopes I’m hungry. “They are making _bat_ for over 200 people,” he says, referring to the porridge-like food in the pot. “We will eat that with boiled sheep meat and lots of chai.”



"We first met on social media, and we slowly fell in love," say Esar Ali and Shayna, who married 11 months ago. 

My wife and two young sons are outside somewhere playing cricket. When I look for them, I see my wife being pulled into a group selfie with the young bride and her friends. They ask me to join in.

Here, there is no such a thing as an uninvited guest. We’re joined by our friends Emmanuelle and Julien from Paris, and they’ve brought their two daughters. “With the current world situation, people thought we were joking when we were telling them that we were going on holiday to Pakistan,” Emmanuelle says. “We got worried too and almost called off the trip.”

But Emmanuelle says she’s glad she didn’t cancel. The scene is nothing like what she assumed.

“I mean, if you ask someone back home to imagine life in a remote mountain region in Pakistan, do you think they will picture this? This place is really doing something to me; it’s making my soul grow.”

Coming here again and again, this tight community always humbles me. Now, as external changes increasingly permeate daily life and relationships, Gojal has planted a foot in the modern world while retaining its traditions and ability to inspire. Traveling in places that we only know little about—or hold wrong ideas about—puts life into perspective. I hope the grace of this place will touch many more people.
--------------------------------------------------------
to be continued...







Shortly before reaching Passu village, a trekker walks along a hanging bridge across the Hunza River.


http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2016/10/gojali-pakistan-islam/

@Levina ,@Taygibay , @Arsalan ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

WAJsal said:


> Back then, “our parents would pick the bride or groom,” he says. “But now it’s practically all love marriages, or rather _arranged love_marriages. We simply suggest to our parents the boy or girl we want to marry.



Interesting! 
But this contradicts what my Pakistani friend told me. 
Are love marriages common in Pak? Is it okay to be in a relationship before marriage?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Levina said:


> Are love marriages common in Pak? Is it okay to be in a relationship before marriage?


It's certainly becoming a norm now, especially among the liberal-middle class. People don't mind love marriages, i have seen many marriages in Karachi which were love. It's certainly moving in the right direction in my opinion. 
I don't know much about the rest of Pakistan, but say in areas like Ghizer, Yasin and Hunza and Gilgiti, marriages are usually in the families. Love marriages are tolerated. For example i had a cousin on my mother side who recently got married, it was a love marriage. Surprisingly in the family. Families are massive in my area. Relationships, i'd say it's becoming a thing too. The world is moving forward. 


Levina said:


> But this contradicts what my Pakistani friend told me.


They would be right in their cases. But i have seen things going into the positive direction, at least it is done with proper consultation now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Diligent

Beauty of the interior is beyond words , it represent the Pakistani culture too well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

*Top 12 photographs of the historic Baltit Fort, Hunza*





Baltit Fort is a more than 700 years old historical building located in the Hunza Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan. The Baltit Fort used to be the seat of governance for the chieftains, locally called Mirs, who ruled the now defunct state for thousands of years. Before moving to the Baltit Fort, the rulers of Hunza used to live in the Altit Fort, located within 5 kilometers.

In 1954 the Mirs of the Hunza state abandoned the Baltit Fort and moved to their modern palace constructed in the vicinity. Over a period of almost half of a century, the Baltit Fort lost its glory and its condition had started deteriorating. However, the Baltit Fort was restored to its present glory by the Aga Khan Trust for Culture through a painstaking process of restoration work spread over several years.

Today it stands as a symbol of the region’s history and is one of the major tourist attractions in the Gilgit-Baltistan region.

These 12 photographs, in our opinion, are the best photographs of the fort available publicly.

These have been taken from the internet and posted here under the principle of Creative Commons. Their ownership rights are reserved with the original photographers.






The Baltit Fort has been constructed at a strategic point, overlooking the entire Hunza-Nagar Valley. This provided the rulers with a vintage point from which they could keep an eye on the enemies. Photo: Imran Schah




The Baltit Fort, as the name suggests, has strong links with the Balti architecture. It was constructed by Balti artisans who traveled to Hunza along with a Balti bride of the then ruler of Hunza




The Baltit Fort is a contender for the World Heritage Sites






Illuminated at night with natural evening light glowing in the background






Covered in clouds on a rainy day






Standing atop the Hunza valley covered in snow during the harsh winters






A rare aerial view of the fort captured by a para-glider

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

Set in a picturesque backdrop, the Baltit Fort attracts thousands of local, national and international tourists every year






The grandeur of the fort is unmatched







In low light






Having many dungeons and prisons, the fort was once a symbol of oppression and terror for the dissident voices in Hunza. Now it stands as a representation of the region’s collective past

http://pamirtimes.net/2015/03/10/top-12-photographs-of-the-historic-baltit-fort-hunza/
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Have so many relatives in Karimabad, @shimshali . I can literally point out some of the house in the last image, lol. Anyways brilliant fort, brilliant location. Very steeps hills though...
@Joe Shearer ,@Arsalan ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bananarepublic

WAJsal said:


> Set in a picturesque backdrop, the Baltit Fort attracts thousands of local, national and international tourists every year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grandeur of the fort is unmatched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In low light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having many dungeons and prisons, the fort was once a symbol of oppression and terror for the dissident voices in Hunza. Now it stands as a representation of the region’s collective past
> 
> http://pamirtimes.net/2015/03/10/top-12-photographs-of-the-historic-baltit-fort-hunza/
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Have so many relatives in Karimabad, @shimshali . I can literally point out some of the house in the last image, lol. Anyways brilliant fort, brilliant location. Very steeps hills though...
> @Joe Shearer ,@Arsalan ...



both altit and baltit fort have been preserved such nicely with the community too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

shimshali said:


> both altit and baltit fort have been preserved such nicely with the community too.



I hope I am kept alive long enough to see these places for myself. How fortunate those who are from these parts!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

shimshali said:


> both altit and baltit fort have been preserved such nicely with the community too.





Joe Shearer said:


> I hope I am kept alive long enough to see these places for myself. How fortunate those who are from these parts!


Me personal images...
Don't know how, but they have copied it. Posted here first:
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistani-corner.387330/page-4#post-7420551
Lol, Pamir times stealing my images...


WAJsal said:


> Set in a picturesque backdrop, the Baltit Fort attracts thousands of local, national and international tourists every year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

@WAJsal

Just shows one of our members is a Pamir Times staffer. Or that Pamir Times logs into PDF when it is not busy keeping local citizens up to date on world affairs!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

WAJsal said:


> Me personal images...
> Don't know how, but they have copied it. Posted here first:
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistani-corner.387330/page-4#post-7420551
> Lol, Pamir times stealing my images...



wonder who it is @WAJsal ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

*With Our Own Hands: Uncovering a rich culinary tradition on the “Roof of the World”*





*October 12, 2016 –* The Pamir Mountains, at the junction of the Himalayas with the Tian Shan, Karakoram, Kunlun, and Hindu Kush ranges are among the highest mountains in the world. To the uninitiated, the landscape can seem wild, barren, even hostile. But the region is actually a centre of origin for many crops that we see on dinner tables around the world today, such as rye, and certain varieties of apples, walnuts, and apricots. To the Pamiris however, this is simply home.

_“Does this land know that we, people from the Pamirs, feel lost when we are without it? Is it because it knows this, that it seems always to make us come back? There is something here in the land that calls to us.”_ –Excerpt from _With Our Own Hands_

_With Our Own Hands_ tells, for the first time, the cultural and agricultural history of the Afghan and Tajik Pamirs, one of the world’s least known and most isolated civilizations. Through the lens of local recipes, one hundred in total, and accompanied by the work of three award-winning photographers, it describes Pamiri food and its origins, people’s daily lives, their struggles and celebrations. In a context where poverty, conflict and political upheaval have made it difficult for people to express and define their identity, food provides a powerful sense of connection and belonging.

The book uses food as a lens to discover the cultural and biological history of the Pamir Mountains. The voluminous book is full of beautiful photographs of the region, to match the incredibly rich and diverse stories and culture of the Pamiri people.

_With Our Own Hands_ is the culmination of the joint efforts of Dutch ethno-botanist Frederik Van Oudenhoven and PhD student and AKFC Youth Fellow Jamila Haider. Having met over a bowl of apricot soup during a workshop on agricultural biodiversity in the Pamirs, Frederik and Jamila were fascinated by the unique culture and food in the region. In 2011, the pair trekked the mountains to visit communities, asking people to cook something for them while collecting their recipes and stories.
Lengthy years of editing, designing, and translating the cookbook soon followed. For Frederik and Jamila, it was important that the book was accessible to the communities they had interviewed. They relied heavily on a local translator, a gifted poet, who wrote everything out by hand and had it typed by his students. The translation alone took over two years to complete.

“The book was written by and for Pamiri people,” said Jamila. It was finally published in Tajik, Dari, and English in 2015. The pair travelled back to the Pamirs and distributed 1,700 copies to every single community in the region.

Anyone interested in travel to this remote and isolated part of the world; or in food, culture, and the interrelationship between humans and landscapes would be interested in this book. _With Our Own Hands_was honoured as the Best Cookbook of the Year in 2016 by the Gourmand World Cookbook Award.

Find the book: *Amazon*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@shimshali ,@Joe Shearer ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

WAJsal said:


> *With Our Own Hands: Uncovering a rich culinary tradition on the “Roof of the World”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *October 12, 2016 –* The Pamir Mountains, at the junction of the Himalayas with the Tian Shan, Karakoram, Kunlun, and Hindu Kush ranges are among the highest mountains in the world. To the uninitiated, the landscape can seem wild, barren, even hostile. But the region is actually a centre of origin for many crops that we see on dinner tables around the world today, such as rye, and certain varieties of apples, walnuts, and apricots. To the Pamiris however, this is simply home.
> 
> _“Does this land know that we, people from the Pamirs, feel lost when we are without it? Is it because it knows this, that it seems always to make us come back? There is something here in the land that calls to us.”_ –Excerpt from _With Our Own Hands_
> 
> _With Our Own Hands_ tells, for the first time, the cultural and agricultural history of the Afghan and Tajik Pamirs, one of the world’s least known and most isolated civilizations. Through the lens of local recipes, one hundred in total, and accompanied by the work of three award-winning photographers, it describes Pamiri food and its origins, people’s daily lives, their struggles and celebrations. In a context where poverty, conflict and political upheaval have made it difficult for people to express and define their identity, food provides a powerful sense of connection and belonging.
> 
> The book uses food as a lens to discover the cultural and biological history of the Pamir Mountains. The voluminous book is full of beautiful photographs of the region, to match the incredibly rich and diverse stories and culture of the Pamiri people.
> 
> _With Our Own Hands_ is the culmination of the joint efforts of Dutch ethno-botanist Frederik Van Oudenhoven and PhD student and AKFC Youth Fellow Jamila Haider. Having met over a bowl of apricot soup during a workshop on agricultural biodiversity in the Pamirs, Frederik and Jamila were fascinated by the unique culture and food in the region. In 2011, the pair trekked the mountains to visit communities, asking people to cook something for them while collecting their recipes and stories.
> Lengthy years of editing, designing, and translating the cookbook soon followed. For Frederik and Jamila, it was important that the book was accessible to the communities they had interviewed. They relied heavily on a local translator, a gifted poet, who wrote everything out by hand and had it typed by his students. The translation alone took over two years to complete.
> 
> “The book was written by and for Pamiri people,” said Jamila. It was finally published in Tajik, Dari, and English in 2015. The pair travelled back to the Pamirs and distributed 1,700 copies to every single community in the region.
> 
> Anyone interested in travel to this remote and isolated part of the world; or in food, culture, and the interrelationship between humans and landscapes would be interested in this book. _With Our Own Hands_was honoured as the Best Cookbook of the Year in 2016 by the Gourmand World Cookbook Award.
> 
> Find the book: *Amazon*
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @shimshali ,@Joe Shearer ...



actually the most comprehensive book about the wakhi people and the pamiri people is the PAMIRIAN CROSSROADS written by hermann kreutzmann it is a result of 30 years of research of the wakhi and pamiri people..

i also found something interesting in the book which states that some wakhi origin people speaking the similar language also live in India..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chauvinist

Hey @WAJsal and @shimshali could you people share the pictures of "*Khanqah E Chiqchin*" which is in Khaplu??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

shimshali said:


> actually the most comprehensive book about the wakhi people and the pamiri people is the PAMIRIAN CROSSROADS written by hermann kreutzmann it is a result of 30 years of research of the wakhi and pamiri people..
> 
> i also found something interesting in the book which states that some wakhi origin people speaking the similar language also live in India..



If you two good people are on Facebook, I must introduce you to Sadaf Munshi. Sadaf-ji is a linguist teaching in Texas, and did her doctoral work on Burushaski. She really has a taste and a knowledge of mountain cultures, has toured Pakistan for the purpose of research, and is a noted personality in her home town Srinagar, being an accomplished painter, among other things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

shimshali said:


> actually the most comprehensive book about the wakhi people and the pamiri people is the PAMIRIAN CROSSROADS written by hermann kreutzmann it is a result of 30 years of research of the wakhi and pamiri people..
> 
> i also found something interesting in the book which states that some wakhi origin people speaking the similar language also live in India..


Must get it then...


Joe Shearer said:


> If you two good people are on Facebook, I must introduce you to Sadaf Munshi. Sadaf-ji is a linguist teaching in Texas, and did her doctoral work on Burushaski. She really has a taste and a knowledge of mountain cultures, has toured Pakistan for the purpose of research, and is a noted personality in her home town Srinagar, being an accomplished painter, among other things.


I don't use Facebook at all, been a long time. I'll try and make a new account now. 


Joe Shearer said:


> Sadaf Munshi. Sadaf-ji is a linguist teaching in Texas, and did her doctoral work on Burushaski.


I have read some of her reports...
https://hisamullah.wordpress.com/2013/03/01/links-to-minashing-compiled-by-dr-sadaf-munshi/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

WAJsal said:


> Must get it then...
> 
> I don't use Facebook at all, been a long time. I'll try and make a new account now.
> 
> I have read some of her reports...
> https://hisamullah.wordpress.com/2013/03/01/links-to-minashing-compiled-by-dr-sadaf-munshi/



WOW.

Bingo. I AM impressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

WAJsal said:


> Must get it then...



it actually has been published in limited amount in Germany it might be really hard to buy it but it is the most detailed book about the pamiri people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

I think this is a good video, should be shared here. @Levina ,@Joe Shearer ,@Arsalan , Wakhi people and their tough lives...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

WAJsal said:


> I think this is a good video, should be shared here. @Levina ,@Joe Shearer ,@Arsalan , Wakhi people and their tough lives...


Is it released already?
Wow!

It takes a lot of courage to survive in the harshest climate,specially for a woman.
For an old woman she's well built.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abhie

Thanks for sharing culture of northern areas. Wonderful Images


----------



## ahsanhaider

Highest Waterfall of Pakistan and South Asia at 50+ Meters in Baltistan, Must Watch and Share!


----------



## Zeeshan Farooqi

Wonderfull. What a nice culter.Its just amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

*Light & Fire: Centuries old Mayfang Festival being celebrated in Baltistan*






Mayfang is a centuries old festival celebrated in the Baltistan region of Pakistan. The Balti people celebrate the three day festival to mark the end of the longest night of the year. People dance, celebrate and rejoice on this day, holding torches made of wood. The festival was celebrated by the locals with the support of the Government of Gilgit-Baltistan.

Liaqat Kazmi’s report from Skardu





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154044789082617









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154045029372617





@anant_s ,@Levina ,@shimshali ,@unleashed ,@saiyan0321

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafa51

Setting and decoration are amazing ...


----------



## Levina

WAJsal said:


> The Balti people celebrate the three day festival to mark the end of the longest night of the year.


22nd?


----------



## Windjammer

*Shangrila Resort, Skardu.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zeeshan Farooqi

Windjammer said:


> *Shangrila Resort, Skardu.*
> 
> View attachment 365384


Wao,Its beautiful .. Lovely Pakistan.


----------



## bananarepublic

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=413232479016701





These students of Bulbulik music school of Hunza valley are promoting peace through music. 
@anant_s ,@Arsalan ,@WAJsal ,@unleashed ,@Levina ,@Taygibay ,

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## salam.pakistan

Here in Chitral in old times houses uses to be like that. I mean 10 to 15 years back. The basic concept is the same. But we used to have a hearth for cooking and heating right under the window in the roof. We used to sit in the middle and used to sleep in the sides(Bakh). We also had Kash to store grain and flour. Gradually the hearth was removed due to the smoke and the kitchen was shifted outside like this one. The Kash was also removed. These kind of houses are very few in number nowadays and most people are living in western styled houses.


----------



## Manidabest

once i heard a nice Chitrali song or may be it was Gilgit Baltistani it was on morning show on PTV it was like sufi style really mesmerizing !!! love Chitral Love Gilgit Baltistan Love Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

*The ancient ‘SHAAP” festival celebrated in Gilgit*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154153226272617




“Shaap” – a traditional ritual and a peculiar event of Shina Community, was celebrated in winter after slaughtering Nasalo (Traditional ritual of slaughtering animals to dry meat for the whole winter). The old Gilgit city was comprised of eleven villages that are called Kot, and the eleven Kots were divided into two sectors that was called Phari. Every Kot had its Trangpha, (Namberdar) and Zetú (Helper of Namberdar). People from all Kots celebrated Shaap in their Kot on different nights and finally they celebrated Thal Shaap (Grand Shaap) jointly.

After it they gathered in Kot Mohla Gilgit for Brangsa (Feast). All shaap groups from eleven Kot came there to attend the feast. There was a competition of Phali Gaaye (crambo) held between two sectors, the spectators mentally as well as physically involved in the competition and supported the crambo player of their respective sectors. Unfortunately, many a time the feast would end with a quarrel of the groups of opposite sectors. But those quarrels did not result in killings and murders, because the rivals did not have any concern to decode their symbolic prestige or identity”. Shaap was a great source and space of social interaction among the people of Gilgit city. Many other cultural events were also held which were the sources of social interaction. (Reference: Sectarianism as an Institution in Gilgit-Baltistan, Israruddin Israr, Pamir Times, Jul 29, 2013)
http://pamirtimes.net/2017/01/30/the-ancient-shaap-festival-celebrated-in-gilgit/

http://pamirtimes.net/2017/01/30/12...playing-buzkashi-in-chipurson-gojal-in-hunza/
*12 Amazing photographs of playing ‘Buzkashi’ in Chipurson, Gojal in Hunza*



























--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A very old sport of GB, i'll give a good reference when i have some time. @Levina ,@anant_s ,@unleashed ,@saiyan0321 ,@krash ,@shimshali ,@Joe Shearer

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## unleashed

shimshali said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=413232479016701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These students of Bulbulik music school of Hunza valley are promoting peace through music.
> @anant_s ,@Arsalan ,@WAJsal ,@unleashed ,@Levina ,@Taygibay ,


GB is Love..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

WAJsal said:


> *The ancient ‘SHAAP” festival celebrated in Gilgit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154153226272617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Shaap” – a traditional ritual and a peculiar event of Shina Community, was celebrated in winter after slaughtering Nasalo (Traditional ritual of slaughtering animals to dry meat for the whole winter). The old Gilgit city was comprised of eleven villages that are called Kot, and the eleven Kots were divided into two sectors that was called Phari. Every Kot had its Trangpha, (Namberdar) and Zetú (Helper of Namberdar). People from all Kots celebrated Shaap in their Kot on different nights and finally they celebrated Thal Shaap (Grand Shaap) jointly.
> 
> After it they gathered in Kot Mohla Gilgit for Brangsa (Feast). All shaap groups from eleven Kot came there to attend the feast. There was a competition of Phali Gaaye (crambo) held between two sectors, the spectators mentally as well as physically involved in the competition and supported the crambo player of their respective sectors. Unfortunately, many a time the feast would end with a quarrel of the groups of opposite sectors. But those quarrels did not result in killings and murders, because the rivals did not have any concern to decode their symbolic prestige or identity”. Shaap was a great source and space of social interaction among the people of Gilgit city. Many other cultural events were also held which were the sources of social interaction. (Reference: Sectarianism as an Institution in Gilgit-Baltistan, Israruddin Israr, Pamir Times, Jul 29, 2013)
> http://pamirtimes.net/2017/01/30/the-ancient-shaap-festival-celebrated-in-gilgit/
> 
> http://pamirtimes.net/2017/01/30/12...playing-buzkashi-in-chipurson-gojal-in-hunza/



Brilliant! Did not know about this festival. 

"But those quarrels did not result in killings and murders"..........that escelated quickly.



WAJsal said:


> *12 Amazing photographs of playing ‘Buzkashi’ in Chipurson, Gojal in Hunza*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> A very old sport of GB, i'll give a good reference when i have some time. @Levina ,@anant_s ,@unleashed ,@saiyan0321 ,@krash ,@shimshali ,@Joe Shearer



I've witnessed a match once. Looks insane from the outside, plenty of jaw stiffening moments. Have you played?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

krash said:


> Have you played?


No man, lol. @unleashed ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unleashed

WAJsal said:


> No man, lol. @unleashed ?


A big NO.. But i would love to..


----------



## WAJsal

*Knitted and crochet gifts from Gilgit-Baltistan*





The history of knitting is believed to be thousands of years old. It is very difficult to exactly pinpoint the origin of knitting. The main reason is the fragility of the knitted items. The oldest knitted item is a pair of socks, which is believed to be knitted between 3rd and 5th centuries in Egypt. This beautiful pair of red socks is kept in Victoria and Albert Museum in London. Most historians believe that knitting was originated in middle east and from there it spread to other parts of the world.

The women of Gilgit Baltistan have a high level of knitting skills. They knit sweaters, socks, gloves and other items. Woollen garments are essential to face the cold weather of the region. In past this mountainous region had limited access to the outside world. People had to rely on their local hand made products for their day-to-day needs. Hand knitting by local women was the only way to fulfill their needs to face harsh winters. Women have always played very important role to make the warm cloths for all family members. Once the male members obtain wool by shearing the sheep, women card the wool and spin the thread. Winter dresses are knitted with this homemade woollen yarn. During winter temperatures are below zero the days are short and there are no activities related to agriculture. This is the best time to spin the thread from the fine local wool and prepare it for knitting. Traditionally family member gather around the stove and spend family time after dinner. Ladies prepare beautiful knitted items while spending quality time with family.

With easy availability of machine made sweaters , socks gloves and other items there is a huge fall in the number of hand knitted items and these garments have become really valuable. Despite the easy availability and huge increase of machine made garments the woman of Gilgit Baltistan have kept the art of hand knitting alive. A hand knit garment is of high value and sign of pride of the local cultural heritage. The skilled knitters are people of high value as they have kept these centuries old tradition alive without gaining any economic interest.

Crochet is another form of handicraft in which patterned fabric is made by looping yarn. A single needle with a hook on one end is used for drawing the thread or yarn through intertwined loops. The women of Gilgit Baltistan are highly skilled in the art of crochet.

*Hand knitted Socks* 





Beautiful hand knitted socks is made from 100 % local woollen yarn. Two or more needles are used to loop the yarn and transform it into beautiful socks.

Socks knitted from local woolen yarn are soft, comfortable and warm for harsh winter. Different local geomateric designs are made on socks, Shahi jurab or royal socks are of unique design . they are usually made as a part of groom or bridal dress.

*Knitted woolen gloves*





Different designs of gloves are knitted for different purposes. The working gloves are made from tough dark color yarn. The gloves for the occasion of wedding are knitted with delicate colorful yarn. Bright colors are used to design various floral and other designs on these special gloves.

*Sweaters*
*




*
Traditionally the local woolen yarn is used to knit sweaters. In the modern time different varieties of machine made yarn are easily available in the market. But handmade sweater from original woolen yarn have higher value. Normally two needles are used to knit a sweater. Using different pattern of knitting and various colors of yarn various designs of sweeter are made. They are knit from top down or from bottom up. It is a sign of love, respect and pride to knit a sweater for a family member or loved ones. Knitted items are important part of bridal gifts.

*Waistband ( Shiman, Ghaski or permeyoung)* 





Waistband is an essential part of the traditional dress. Traditionally waistbands were made by hand with strong local yarn. Colorful waistbands are made as part of wedding dresses. Sometimes colorful beads are place at the ends of the waistbands.

*Crochet items*

Crochet is an amazing art and skill. Various amazing items are made with these skills. Women of Gilgit Baltistan are naturally gifted with this skill. They make beautiful crochet bed sheets, pillow covers, sofa covers, jackets and headbands. Both natural and synthetic yarn is used to crochet various items.





In summary the women of Gilgit Baltistan are highly skilled. The have kept this cultural heritage alive for hundreds of years. With modernization and easy availability of machine garments the art of knitting and crochet is slowly disappearing. It is very important for the government and non-governmental organizations to come forward and transform it to micro industry and save the cultural heritage.

_Zaib R Mir is a needle and thread artist and artisan from Gilgit Baltistan, She works to promote and preserve the cultural heritage of Gilgit Baltistan for more details please visit Facebook page zaib’s arts and crafts. _
http://pamirtimes.net/2017/02/07/knitted-and-crochet-gifts-from-gilgit-baltistan/
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The sweaters are made better than shown in the image, @unleashed , @shimshali , who can relate to the socks and gloves. 
@Levina .@Arsalan ,@krash ,@anant_s ,@Kambojaric 
_
_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


>


Back in my childhood days (early 80s),when we didn't have much of ready-made woolen garments, mother used to knit sweaters, gloves even socks from woolen yarn. it was quite intriguing to see her making designs using different colored wool.
Another interesting thing was, when we grew up and clothes became a size too short, the same were again De-woven and the wool was steamed over water bath and it was as good as new to be again knitted back. 
Unfortunately this is a lost art. My wife does a bit of crochet work using a round wooden tool and special needle. but with factory made items easily and cheaply available, customized items made by women in their leisure time are slowly getting lost. 


WAJsal said:


> women of Gilgit Baltistan are highly skilled


 Respect for their creativity and resourcefulness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

*Seasonal Kitδit Festival celebrated in Sost, Gojal*





*Gojal: *People of Sost and surrounding villages celebrated the seasonal Wakhi Kitδhit Festival. The festival marks the departure of long winters, and the gradual arrival of spring. The land starts becoming softer as the mercury moves upwards from below freezing point.




A Tuksuri match in progress. Photo: Farman Ali

People from the valley gathered at a community center, feasted, devouring traditional cuisine, and also played Tuksuri, known as Gilli-Danda in Urdu.

Kitδit is a compound word in the Wakhi language: kit, most probably, is a distorted form of Kʉt (meaning Roof/Ceiling), while δit is the Wakhi word for smoke. On this day the wooden pillars and beams of the traditional Pamiri house are cleaned, removing the smoke produced by burning of large amounts of wood during the long winter. Cleaning of the ceiling, thus, symbolically represents arrival of a fresh season.

The wooden beams of the traditional Wakhi house are also decorated with floral patterns made with wheat flour.

Lower parts of the Gojal Valley had celebrated Kitzhit earlier this month
----------------------------------------------------
@unleashed ,@shimshali 



anant_s said:


> Unfortunately this is a lost art. My wife does a bit of crochet work using a round wooden tool and special needle. but with factory made items easily and cheaply available, customized items made by women in their leisure time are slowly getting lost.


It's sad really to see people forgetting their culture, something that's coming down the family line.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bananarepublic

*18 Photographs of the crumbling Gupis Fort*
Feb 15, 2017 Pamir Times Feature  0






*Pamir Times*

Gupis Fort is located in the Ghizer District of Gilgit-Batlistan. The fort was built by the British colonizers in 1805, according to some sources.

The fort has residential quarters, stores, prison cells and offices, surrounded by a wall built for protection against invasion. The fort was used for some time by the Gilgit Scout and Northern Light Infantry.

Currently, the Gupis Fort remains deserted. Due to lack of care and attention, the historical structure is crumbling as shown in these photographs taken by Farman Karim.








Space for storage












Residential quarters








Graffiti on the wall




A dilapidated tower




Decay is visible all around








The fort’s gate from inside




A prisoner’s cell




Fresh and old papers, most probably records, dumped in a room




The structure is coming down stone by stone




Openings for gunners




Animals grazing inside the fort




The walls are gradually falling apart
http://pamirtimes.net/2017/02/15/18-photographs-of-the-crumbling-gupis-fort/

@WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

WAJsal said:


> A hand knit garment is of high value and sign of pride of the local cultural heritage.


Thanks for the tag. 
Those are such pretty items. 
A hand knit sweater is so much more warmer than the machine made ones, prolly because there's extra care that goes into making of those sweaters for your loved ones. 

Ladies should be encouraged to knit and crochet and then sell these items. It can become a good source of income for them. 
At an exhibition held in Goa(where my parents live) I was surprised to see a lot of hand-made crocheted items.
Those were being sold at a fairly high price than expected but still a lot of people bought them. 

It's not just about knitting and crocheting but women can turn entrepreneurs and yet work from
Home. There are so many things that can be done like making home-made snacks,catering etc. 
In India,many house wives now prepare tiffins for people working in the offices. 

How does it work in your country @WAJsal ? Do women work in GB?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unleashed

WAJsal said:


> A Tuksuri match in progress


Tukroos... Nostalgic.. I was considered one of the greatest player in my Mohallah..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unleashed

WAJsal said:


> The sweaters are made better than shown in the image, @unleashed , @shimshali , who can relate to the socks and gloves.


i still use hand made sweaters.. Thanks for sharing amazing post @WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Levina said:


> How does it work in your country @WAJsal ? Do women work in GB?


Yes, Embroidery is sold at high price. women do most of the work, for example in Yasin men earn what they can, some working in banks, some doing other jobs. Women have to take care of the fields, the fruits, drying them, cutting down the wheat and other stuff. Women are not confound to kitchen. I have seen shops in Hunza where women are seen selling items along with their partners or close relatives.


unleashed said:


> Tukroos... Nostalgic.. I was considered one of the greatest player in my Mohallah..


Moholleh ka champion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

WAJsal said:


> Yes, Embroidery is sold at high price. women do most of the work, for example in Yasin men earn what they can, some working in banks, some doing other jobs. Women have to take care of the fields, the fruits, drying them, cutting down the wheat and other stuff. Women are not confound to kitchen. I have seen shops in Hunza where women are seen selling items along with their partners or close relatives.



That's interesting.
Tell me more about your women folk living in the mountains.


----------



## WAJsal

Levina said:


> That's interesting.
> Tell me more about your women folk living in the mountains.


Sharing this again, it has everything one wishes to know:





If you wish to know my Maternal Grand mother slayed a goat last time we visited, and shes old. @unleashed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bananarepublic

WAJsal said:


> Sharing this again, it has everything one wishes to know:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to know my Maternal Grand mother slayed a goat last time we visited, and shes old. @unleashed



This guys again Mathew palay comes to GB every here and this time he came with his family for a trip/camp with us unfortunately he was late an could not come with us..

@WAJsal may i request u to change the title of the thread to Gilgit Baltistan thread..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Wonderful thread indeed.


----------



## bananarepublic

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154289503557617

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

*Traditional women’s dresses of Gilgit-Baltistan*





*By Zaib R Mir*

The primary purpose of the clothing was to protect people from extreme weather conditions and other harsh environmental elements. Ancient humans were covering their bodies with leaves, animal skin, fur and other materials. Reasons for wearing clothing changed over time. People started to wear cloths for decoration, tribal affiliation, and symbol of profession or rank. Archeological Research has discovered that weaving had started around 27 thousand years back. Traditional and cultural dresses provide important information and knowledge about the cultural and historical heritage of a society. Traditional dresses or clothing are influenced by geographical, religious, economical and moral factors.

Gilgit Baltistan has a diverse cultural heritage. Because of the geographic location the region traditional dress of Gilgit Baltistan has some link to the traditional dresses of central Asia, China, Iran and Turkey. With passage of time and new geographical linkage the traditional dress also gradually changed.

Wearing a traditional dress is one way to show our real appreciation for our culture and to represent human diversity. By dressing in traditional clothing we can show our interest to preserve the cultural heritage and understand the life style of our ancestors.





The name shalwar is derived from the Turkish word salvar for trouser. This was later adopted in Urdu and other local languages. The Traditional shalwar of Gilgit Baltistan is very similar to Turkish salvar. It is loose, long, baggy trouser. Traditionally, silk, cotton and velvet fabric was used. The trousers are loose but narrow and fitted around the ankles and shins. The narrow ankle part of the trousers were sometimes tucked into colorful traditional hand knitted socks. The shalwar was best designed according to local needs. Traditionally horses were used to travel from one place to others. The loose trousers were comfortable to ride on saddle horseback. The narrow part around the ankle would protect against the cold air. And the loose upper part was perfectly comfortable to ride. In addition this dress was also suitable for working in fields and sitting in traditional way in home. The loose part makes it easy for the wearer to bend while working and sitting on the floor.

*Kameez ( kurtani , peeran, Cheelo)




*
Kameez or tunic is the upper part dress. Traditional kameez is loose fitted and heel long. The collar of the kamiz was high and was designed as a modern day man’s shirt collar. The Islamic tradition of covering the full body is fulfilled by this design. For bridal dresses colorful embroidered bands were stitched around collars and the lower end of the shirt and sleeves. A small pocket was attached in front or sides of kammeez. A fabric with floral pattern is used for kameez and plain fabric is used for trouser.

*Dopata or shawl (phatek, cheel)*





Dopata or shawl is an integral part of the traditional ladies dress. Different color of dopata is used. Young ladies wear bright colors while elder ladies prefer dark colors.

*Traditional cap*

The most elegant part of the women dress of Glgit Baltistan is the traditional cap. Various types of caps are used. The most popular cap is the beautiful embroidered Iraghi cap with traditional piece of jewel called silsila. Many other types of caps are used in various regions. Please refer to my article my cap my pride published in Pamir times.





Over time the local dress has changed considerably. The reasons for these changes are inevitable. Modernization, globalizations , regional and global influences are are the main reasons for these changes. On one hand this change is very important to keep ourselves update with modern world at the same time it is also important to keep our cultural heritage alive. We can keep these traditions alive by giving them a modern touch but preserving the actual tradition.
http://pamirtimes.net/2017/04/29/traditional-womens-dress-of-gilgit-baltistan/

*Ghanche: One of the most beautiful and culturally rich valleys of Gilgit-Baltistan*





Ghanche is one of the most beautiful valleys of Gilgit-Baltistan. Surrounded by lofty mountains, the valley is home to almost 150,000 people. It borders with the Xinjiang province of China in the North-East, and Ladakh area of Indian Administered Kashmir to the South. The capital of Ghanche District is Khaplu. It is believed to be among the coldest inhabited places in Pakistan; it is also known as the ‘third pole’, where temperature drops below 20 degree centigrade.

Khaplu valley and Hushe Valley are the gateway for the great Baltoro, Muztagh, and the sub-range of Karakoram that includes the mighty peaks of K2 (8,611 m), Broad Peak (8,047 m), Gasherbrums(8,000+ m) and Masherbrum (7,821 m).

Due to its lofty mountains, scenic views and rich heritage, the valley attracts thousands of tourists every year. According to the sources more than one lac domestic and international visited Ghanche in 2016.




The renovated Chaqchan Mosque stands tall in the middle of the Karakoram mountains

The first tourist point of the district Ghanche is Chaqchan Mosque. Located in Khaplu, the mosque was built by Mir Sayyid Ali Hamadani in 1370(A.D). It is one of the oldest mosques in Asia. It is one of Baltistan’s most famous landmarks and a major source of tourist attraction. The Government of Pakistan has listed the Chaqchan Mosque as a national Heritage Site. It is said that this mosque was the worship place of the Buddhists, some 700 hundreds years ago. Later, it turned into Mosque after the region’s entire population accepted Islam. The mosque consist of three floors. The top flour of this mosque is in the possession of Noorbakhshia sect ( Noorbakhshia is a sect of Islam like Sunni and shia), to which 90% of the population of the district Ghanche belongs. The Shia sect is responsible for the middle floor of the Chaqchen mosque.

The architecture of this mosque reflects the civilization of Islam. It is made of mud, stones and wood. Wood carvings adorn the inner and outer surface of the mosque.




The Khapulu Fort, which has now been turned into a hotel operated by Serena Hotels

The second major tourist attraction in the valley is the Khaplu Fort, locally known as Yabgo Khar. The Khaplu Fort was built in 1840 by the Yabgo Raja Daulat Ali Khan of Khaplu after the Dogra of Kashmir who captured the region decided to move the seat of government from the old fort. The fort is considered to be an architectural heritage and a tourist attraction, as it has served as a royal residence. Earlier, the fort stood in a very vulnerable conditions. However, it underwent a restoration, carried out by the Aga Khan Trust for Culture under the Aga Khan Historic Cities Programme in 2005. The renovation work was completed in 2011. The fort now houses a hotel operated by Serena and a museum depicting the history and culture of Baltistan.

At the distance of nearly 55 Km from Khaplu town, a hot spring is situated in Kondus village. The water of the this spring is so hot that eggs can be boiled in it.




Water coming out from the hot spring which the locals believe has medicinal properties

A material locally called Phultoq is found in the surrounding of the hot spring, which is used by the locals as a medicine, mixed with tea, for curing blood pressure, and other diseases.

Ghanche also has many lakes, glaciers, lush green pastures, valleys and plateaus.

Locals celebrate several festivals, like Jashn-e- Navroz, Spring Blossom Festival, Jashan-e-Ghanche, Rock Climbing Festival, Mehfil-e-Mushaira, Cultural Shows, Musical Night, Skin Chan Bargum and Mindo Ltanmo, to name a few.

The more interesting aspect of life in Ghanche is that the crime rate is zero. No murders or major crimes are reported for decades. of this valley is that the crime rate is zero; no case of murder has been reported in the region for the last several decades. The people of this region are very peaceful, polite, hospitable, sociable and beautiful. Although, the literacy rate of this region is higher as compared to other districts of Pakistan, but the youth of this valley are still deprived of higher education facility.
http://pamirtimes.net/2017/05/02/gh...-culturally-rich-valleys-of-gilgit-baltistan/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## naveedahmed86

Gorgeous


----------



## Deidara

All my northern compatriots please answer a question of mine. Suppose i have committed a crime and i am running form the police. Are there any places in the northern areas where i can go and hide and the police will never find me? Any villages unconnected to the government system?
I only ask this question hypothetically. And also one has to be ready for any contingency.


----------



## bananarepublic

Deidara said:


> All my northern compatriots please answer a question of mine. Suppose i have committed a crime and i am running form the police. Are there any places in the northern areas where i can go and hide and the police will never find me? Any villages unconnected to the government system?
> I only ask this question hypothetically. And also one has to be ready for any contingency.



Well you could live out in the wild in some desolate valley 

but seriously there are some villges that could be a good option like any village in diamer but the people are there are really bad you could also go to the extreme north near the afghan border and stay in those area but yo would be cut off from any road link....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

@WAJsal this is an interesting report by the BBC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu


----------



## -blitzkrieg-




----------



## Syedafatima

Very colorful and amazingly beautiful. See the architect. Amazing!


----------

